# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  πόσο μπορούμε να αντέξουμε?

## lost kitten

καλημέρα σας τί θα λέγατε να γράφουμε εδώ πόσες μέρες/ώρες σερί δεν κάναμε υπερφαγικό/βουλιμικό? ο φίλος μου είναι βουλιμικός εδώ και χρόνια και τώρα λαμβάνει βοήθεια από έναν ειδικό, αυτός του λέει να καταγράφει τα ρεκόρ του και να σημειώνει και όταν γίνονται βουλιμικά γιατί τα κάνει έτσι ώστε να τα συζητάνε. είμαι πολύ περήφανη που έχει μειώσει τα βουλιμικά από 1 την ημέρα σε 1-2 την εβδομάδα.

----------


## lost kitten

λοιπόν εγώ έχω να κάνω υπερφαγικό μία ολόκληρη μέρα :bouncy: και πιστέψτε με αυτό σημαίνει πολλά για μένα...τήρησα την δίαιτα χωρίς παρασπονδίες για μία ολόκληρη μέρα :roll:

----------


## lost kitten

και ως αρχικό στόχο θα βάλω το τριήμερο;) καλημέρα και καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια όλων :spin:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα!! ΠΟλύ ωραίο topic!!
Ας κάνω την αρχή.
Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω να κάνω βουλιμικό από 30/05, 15 μέρες!!!
Και υπερφαγικό από 13/06, 2 μόνο μέρες (αλλά ήταν ελαφρύ)

----------


## lost kitten

πόπο μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια :bouncing: καλή συνέχεια :grin:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> πόπο μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια :bouncing: καλή συνέχεια :grin:


Ευχαριστώ. Και να φανταστείς ότι πριν 2-3 μήνες τα βουλιμικά μου δεν ήταν 1 την ημέρα. Μπορούσαν να φτάσουν και τα 4!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

πραγματικά μου δίνεις ελπίδα γιατί ξέρω απο τον φίλο μου πόσο δύσκολο είναι να κόψεις τα βουλιμικά και οτι η χρόνια βουλιμία φέρνει απίστευτα πράγματα, εγώ με τα υπερφαγικά μου είχα καταφέρει πρόπερσι να τα σταματήσω όλο το καλοκαίρι (υποφέρω από τα 16) αλλά μετα ξανακύλησα.....ΑΛΛΑ θα τα καταφέρουμε, είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό, αργά ή γρήγορα και μετά όλα θα είναι ένα άσχημο όνειρο που πέρασε.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Έτσι πιστεύω κι εγώ. Θέλει δουλειά αλλά όλα μπορούν να γίνουν. Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι. Καλή επιτυχία και σ'εσένα και στο φίλο σου. Όλα θα πάνε καλά

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα,
νομιζω πως ειναι στο χερι μας να φτασουμε το στοχο μας αρκει να το θελουμε ..

χθες το βραδυ γυρνοντας απο την βολτουλα μου με την μαμα μου ( εχει ερθει να με δει") πεινασε και λυγουρευτηκε γυρο ..
πηρε λοιπον μια μεριδα για το σπιτι .. και ενω καθομασταν στο μπαλκονι και ετρωγε δεν αγγιξα ουτε μια μπουκια.. 
μαλιστα η καημενη μου ελεγε αχ βρε ζωουλα μου εσυ κανεις διαιτα και εγω τρωω γυρο να παω μεσα να τον φαω?

χαχα ελα βρε μαμα της ελεγα ηρεμησε.. απλα δεν θελω να φαω ,,, γιατι και να φαω τι θα καταλαβω? θα χαλασω και σημερα το προγραμμα μου οπως εκανα το τριημερο και θα παω ακομη πιο πισω ..
το να φαω μια μπουκια δεν θα μου προσφερει τπτ παρα μονο θερμιδες ... και αρκεστικα στο γιαουρτακι μου με τα φρουτα και ενα κριτσινι αδιαφοροντας για το τι τρωει ....

και ολα αυτα γιατι θελω να γινω επιτελους ετσι οπως με εχω φανταστει ... μου το χρσταω!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μπράβο Ζωίτσα. Χίλια μπράβο!!!

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> καλημερα,
> νομιζω πως ειναι στο χερι μας να φτασουμε το στοχο μας αρκει να το θελουμε ..
> 
> χθες το βραδυ γυρνοντας απο την βολτουλα μου με την μαμα μου ( εχει ερθει να με δει") πεινασε και λυγουρευτηκε γυρο ..
> πηρε λοιπον μια μεριδα για το σπιτι .. και ενω καθομασταν στο μπαλκονι και ετρωγε δεν αγγιξα ουτε μια μπουκια.. 
> μαλιστα η καημενη μου ελεγε αχ βρε ζωουλα μου εσυ κανεις διαιτα και εγω τρωω γυρο να παω μεσα να τον φαω?
> 
> χαχα ελα βρε μαμα της ελεγα ηρεμησε.. απλα δεν θελω να φαω ,,, γιατι και να φαω τι θα καταλαβω? θα χαλασω και σημερα το προγραμμα μου οπως εκανα το τριημερο και θα παω ακομη πιο πισω ..
> ...





Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι!!!!!!!!!

Αυτό προσπαθώ να αλλάξω κ εγώ γιατί σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση θα έτρωγα, αλλά θα έτρωγα κ΄ άλλα σκεπτόμενη αφού την χάλασα ας φάω κ αυτό κ το άλλο κ από αύριο πάλι δίαιτα!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

προσπαθω να αλλαξω το τροπο που σκεφτομαι .. δεν κανω στερητικες διαιτες .. αλλα ουσιαστικα ενα ελευθερο προγραμμα μεσα σε καποια πλαισια ομως .... δλδ. .. προτιμω να ειμαι πρωι και μεσημερι με γιαουρτακι και φρουτα και να εχω ενα ελευθερο γευμα αργα το απογευμα .. το οποιο δεν θα ξεπερνα τις 600 θερμιδες...

αφηνω ομως τον εαυτο μου να κανει παρασπονδιες που και που μιας και μετα απο πολυ καιρο μη πω χρονια καταφερα να τον κοντρολαρω και να μπορω να συνεχιζ την διαιτα μου την επομενη μερα και οχι να με παιρνει η κατρακιλα ..

γι αυτο και χθες δεν εφαγα απο το φαγητο της μαμας ,..γιατι ειχα κανει τις παρασπονδιες μου το σκ .. ευχαριστηθηκα πιτουλα σπιτικη, γλυκακια , και φαγητακια .. 
και μια ειχε ερθει η επομενη μερα που ακολουθουσα ξανα το προγραμμα μου ..

----------


## lusid dreams

γεια σας κοριτσια!!!δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει πραγματικα αυτο η οχι αλλα ας το δουμε σαν ενα παιχνιδι!!!!λοιπον,εγω εχω να κανω βουλιμικο απο 6 η 7 μαιου και υπερφαγικο απο την κυριακη το μεσημερι,δηλαδη μονο 3 μερες...αλλα δεν πειραζει!

----------


## lost kitten

γεια σου:blush: και γώ σαν παιχνίδι λέω να το δούμε, μικροί στόχοι και επιτεύγματα για να παίρνουμε κουράγιο:roll: μπράβο σου πάντως και καλή συνέχεια:bigsmile:

----------


## lusid dreams

ευχαριστω πολυυυ ..και σε σενα καλη συνεχεια!!να σε ρωτησω κατι,ελπιζω να μην ειναι αδιακριτο....ποσο δυσκολο ειναι οχι μονο να εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις το δικο σου προβλημα ,αλλα να εχεισ και ενα αγορι με ακομα σοβαροτερο??πραγματικα μπραβω σου που τα καταφερνεις!!!

----------


## lost kitten

ευχαριστώ πολύ, μακάρι να μπορουσα να τον βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ....βλέπεις εκτός απο βουλιμικός είναι και διαβητικός τυπου 1, οπότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα για αυτόν, χρειάζεται απίστευτη δύναμη ψυχής για να ανταπεξέλθει στην καθημερινότητα του. για αυτό είμαι τόσο περίφανη για αυτόν.

----------


## lost kitten

2 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό.........λίγο αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα του βραδινού από σαλάτα δημητριακά αλλά όχι υπερφαγικά

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μπράβο μπράβο!!! Κι εγώ αν εξαιρέσεις το τσιμπολόγημα, υπερφαγικο έχω να κάνω από Κυριακή.

----------


## lost kitten

μπράβο μας:thumbup:......τι τέλεια που είναι να έχεις συμπαράσταση:bouncy: δεν ξέρω άμα θα ένιωθα τόσο δυνατή χωρίς εσάς :wink1:

----------


## lusid dreams

γειααα σας!!!και εγω 4 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικο...αντε και 100 μας ευχομαι!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> γειααα σας!!!και εγω 4 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικο...αντε και 100 μας ευχομαι!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## lusid dreams

κουκουτσακι τι κανεις??

----------


## κατέ_ed

ειχα να κανω υπερφαγικο 7 μερες.
αλλα δυστυχως........ και δεν το ευχαριστηθηκα καν

----------


## lost kitten

κατέ μου μην το αφήσεις να σε πάρει από κάτω, παλεύεις με την υπερφαγία και την νίκησες για μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα, εγώ προσωπικά θα ήμουν περήφανη αν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά και προσπάθεια και είμαι σίγουρη οτι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα θυμάσαι οτι κάποτε έκανες υπερφαγικά σαν ένα κακό όνειρο.....(και καλύτερα που δεν το ευχαριστήθηκες, το πρόβλημα με το φαγητό είναι οτι το χρησιμοποιούμε για να μας κάνει χαρούμενους........απο την στιγμή που δεν σε ικανοποίησε έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μην το επαναλάβεις, τουλάχιστον αυτό παρατήρησα σε μένα ......όταν κατάφερα να νιώσω καλύτερα με το φαγητό έκανα 2 και 3 υπερφαγικά την ημέρα....όταν μετά από το υπερφαγικό νόμιζα οτι θα τα τινάξω από το φαϊ αργησα πολύ μέχρι το επόμενο)

----------


## arte

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα :)
Το τελευταίο μου υπερφαγικό το έκανα την Πέμπτη 9 Ιουνίου,έλεγα θα καταφέρω να κλείσω το 10ήμερο χαλαρά αλλα σήμερα τα χάλασα παλι γμτ :(
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν τα ευχαριστιέμαι πλεον τα υπερφαγικά,κάνω ατκινς και μετα απο μια δυο μέρες αποχής απο τουσ υδ/κες μετα χάνουν τη γεύση τους και δεν μου αρέσουν τοσο πχ. σήμερα έφαγα,μεταξύ άλλων,καρμπονάρα απο το αγαπημένο μου ιταλικό και μου φάνηκε άνοστη.
Τέλος πάντων αμαρτία εξομολογουμένη ουκ έστι αμαρτία έτσι δεν λένε? λολ
Απο αύριο τα κεφάλια μέσα πάλι :smilegrin:

----------


## lusid dreams

h lost kitten εχει πολυ δικιο....σκεψου μονο ποσο συχνα εκανες πριν και ποσο καλο ηταν που περαε μια ολοκληρη βδομαδα χωρις ουτε ενα!!!το κακο με μας ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε καμια υπομονη και πιστευουμε οτι ολα θα γινουν με μιας...ακομα και στην πιο ευκολη ασθενεια ,η αναρρωση θελει τον χρονο της,ποσο μαλλον σε κατι που εχει σχεση με την ψυχολογια και τον νου...κανε υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν,ειδικα αμα δεν τον σκεφτομαστε τοσο πολυ και δεν απογοητευομαστε αμεσως...και εγς εχω μολις 4 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικο αλλα καθε στιγμη ειναι και μια μικρη νικη ρε συ,μια μερα ολο ζωη,μια ωρα σκεφτομενη αλλα πραγματα!!!και αμα ειναι απο τις 7 μερες την βδομαδα να ειμαι την 1 σκατα και τις υπολοιπες 6 πολυ καλα,απο το να ειμαι και τις 7 σκατα(οπως οταν εκανα εμετους) καλυτερα ετσι...και οι πιο υγειεις ανθρωποι εχουν πολλεσ κακες μερες σιγουρα...

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> κουκουτσακι τι κανεις??


καλά είμαι, κοριτσάκι μου. Προσπαθώ να μπω σε διατροφή. Κάπως καλά πήγε σήμερα. ʼντε να δούμε. Εσύ;;

----------


## lusid dreams

και εγω μια χαρα ειμαι!κανω προβες συνεχεια γιατι εχω παρασταση στο μπαλετο...αλλα περναω καλα,δεν μπορω να πω!η διατροφη παει καλα και μενα ,με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις(κυριακη πχ),αλλα δεν με παιρνει απο κατω..το καλοκαιρι μου φτιαχνει την διαθεση παντα οποτε ελπιζω να παραμεινω ετσι για καιρο ακομα..

----------


## konina

κοντα 2 μηνες χωρις υπερφαγικο...μικρα τσιμπολογηματα ναι, οπως και μικρε κραιπαλες,,,αλλα υπερφαγικο οχι... :bouncy: :bouncy:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> και εγω μια χαρα ειμαι!κανω προβες συνεχεια γιατι εχω παρασταση στο μπαλετο...αλλα περναω καλα,δεν μπορω να πω!η διατροφη παει καλα και μενα ,με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις(κυριακη πχ),αλλα δεν με παιρνει απο κατω..το καλοκαιρι μου φτιαχνει την διαθεση παντα οποτε ελπιζω να παραμεινω ετσι για καιρο ακομα..


μπαλέτο!!!! τι ωραία!!! Νομίζω η καλύτερη βοήθεια σε αυτή την προσπάθεια είναι να κάνουμε πράγματα που μας ευχαριστούν!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## lost kitten

καλημερα σας, δηλαδη μαλλον καλησπέρα σας.....ταραταταν ....3 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικό.......ο πρώτος στόχος ολοκληρώθηκε....ειμαι τρισευτυχισμένη...πετάω στα σύννεφα....κατάφερα να μην κάνω υπερφαγικό, εγώ που με το που γυρνουσα απο την σχολή πλακωνόμουν στα τοστ και στα δημητριακα και δώσ του τα μελια και τα γλυκά. δεν μπορω να σας εκφράσω πόσο σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την υποστήριξή σας. τα κατάφερα...τα παγωτίνια είναι ακόμα στο ψυγείο.....ουτε που γύρισα να τα δώ .....να τα φάει, όποιος θέλει να μην με ακολουθήσει σε αυτην την προσπάθεια (αλλα να μην γκρινιαζει μετά που δεν αδυνατίζει, χεχε ναι ο φίλος μου ορισμενες φορές νομίζει οτι τα κιλά εξαφανίζονται και μονο που λές οτι κάνεις δίαιτα).
σήμερα ήρθε και το δέμα από την μαμά μου, δεν ξέρει οτι κάνω δίαιτα, δεν της το λέω γιατι κάθε φορά μου λέει <<τί κάνεις δίαιτα? αφου δεν αδυνατίζεις ...έχεις πάρει απο τον πατέρα σου ...είσαι γλυκατσου>> οπότε δεν μπορώ να υποστώ για άλλη μια φορά τον επιτύμβιο της καλής ψυχολογίας μου και βαρέθηκα το γνωστό άσμα της μανας μου <<είσαι στρουμπουλή γυναίκα εσύ, να πιάνει ο άντρας>> και την άλλη χιτ επιτυχία <<τα παχη σου τα κάλη σου>>......βαρέθηκα.... Κάνω δίαιτα και θα το λέω σε όποιον θέλω και δεν θα το σχολιάσει αρνητικά. δεν το είπα λοιπόν και έτσι έχουν έρθει εδώ γλυκά, όλα τα φαγητά με μπεσαμέλ και παϊδάκια φουλ στο λίπος (όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε <<να τα ψήσετε στα καρβουνα, έχουν και λίθος θα γλύφεται τα δάχτυλά σας>>) , δεν ήξερα τι άλλο να κάνω έβαλα το 80% στην κατάψυξη και τα υπόλοιπα στο ψυγείο άμα θέλει να δοκιμάσει ο φίλος μου. ξέρω ότι είναι πεντανόστιμα αλλά δεν θα υποκύψω τώρα, είναι πολύ νωρίς για ξεστρατήματα
επόμενος στόχος : 6 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό
για να δούμε αν γίνονται θαύματα :cul:

----------


## Ασημένια

Mπράβο βρε lost μου!!!:starhit:
Νομίζω ξεκινήσαμε μαζί, διανύω και εγώ την τρίτη μέρα χωρίς υπερφαγικό γιαυτο πρόσεχε καλά μην κάνεις καμιά βλακεία γιατι θα κυλήσω και εγώ μαζί στο λέω.:bigsmile:
Ουφ, πόσο θέλω να είναι η τελευταία φορά αυτή, κουράστηκα πια!
Και εξαήμερο θα συμπληρώσουμε και εννιαήμερο και μήνα κλπ, δεν είναι θαύμα ρε, στο χέρι μας είναι!
ΕΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΟΥΜΕ (που λέει και ο Ψινάκης? η ο Σαμαράς?Κάποια τεσπά)!:lol:

----------


## lost kitten

:lol: χαχαχα ναι ασημένια μου, ενωμένες θα νικήσουμε! περιμένω με απίστευτη ανυπομονεσία να σας γράψω <<κορίτσια 1 μήνας χωρίς υπερφαγικό>> , εδώ θα είμαστε και θα δείς που θα τα καταφέρουμε και για τις υπερφαγίες θα λέμε οτι πάνε πέρασαν μαζί με ένα κομμάτι μας ....το τρομαγμένο και πληγωμένο που έβρισκε καταφύγιο στο ψυγείο.....κράτα γερά Ασημένια μου :saint:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα. 5η ή 6η μέρα χωρίς υπερφαγικό. Ας πω 5η να είμαι σίγουρη. Και..........................19η χωρίς βουλιμικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin:

----------


## lost kitten

μπραβο βρε κουκουτσάκι έτσι δώσε μας δύναμη!!!! καλημέρα σας 4 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό.....άντε να πάμε και για την 5τη :smilegrin:

----------


## lusid dreams

γεια σας και απο μενα!ελεγα να μην γραψω γιατι ψιλοντρεπομουν αλλα τελικα ειπα να γραψω...χθες ειχα ενα μικρο υπερφαγικο,οχι τιποτα τρελο περισσοτερο λαιμαργια θα το ελεγα ,αλλα σωστη δεν ημουν...το καλο ηταν οτι σταματησα μονη μου πριν νιωσω οτι σκαω απο το φαι...τεσπα δικαιολογιες θα μου πειτε!!οποτε σημερα ξεκιναμε απο την αρχη και βλεπουμε...καλη συνεχεια σε ολες σας!!!

----------


## lost kitten

δεν είναι δικαιολογίες ...είναι μεγάλο κατόρθωμα που συνειδητοποίησες την κατάσταση και σταμάτησες εγκαίρως ...και ακόμα μεγαλύτερο το γεγονός ότι δεν άφησες τις υπονομευτικές σκέψεις να σε νικήσουν και ξεκίνησες σήμερα κιόλας από την αρχή. αυτό που μάλλον πρέπει να διευκρινίσεις στον εαυτό σου είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν ξεκινάς από την αρχή, από την στιγμή μου έχεις ανέβει ένα ακόμα σκαλί και κατάφερες να συνειδητοποιήσεις τί κάνεις και να το σταματήσεις αυτή δεν είναι μια νέα αρχή απλά άλλαξες κεφάλαιο στο βιβλίο της προσπάθειάς σου που αντί για <<τέλος>> στην τελευταία σελίδα γράφει <<τα κατάφερα>> 
καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν:)

----------


## lusid dreams

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ..μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες!κοιτα γενικα μολις το εκανα δεν ημουν και τελεια,με πηρε λιγο απο κατω γτ ειχα 6 μερες που τα ειχα παει θαυμασια και ηταν σαν να σαμποταρω τον εαυτο μου,διοτι χθες ειχα προβα τζενεραλε στο μπαλετο και σημερα η μεγαλη μερα!!!τεσπα,το καλο ειναι οτι εχω ισχυρους συμμαχους,την συγκατοικο μου που με το που εγινε ηρθε και το συζητησαμε αρκετα...και την μαμα μου που καταλαβαινει την κακη ψυχολογια μου και μιλαγαμε κανα 40λεπτο στο τηλεφωνο και εκλαιγα και εκλαιγα και εφυγε η ενταση...και μετα βγηκα κιολας και γυρησα 5 το πρωι και περασα πολυ καλα! οτι να ναι,πολυ κυκλοθυμικη εχω καταντισει...τουλαχιστον εκει που η κακη διαθεση κραταγε παλια μερες τωρα κραταει ωρες....

----------


## lost kitten

:bisou: είδες όλα καλά θα πάνε, καλή επιτυχία για σήμερα:bisou:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλή επιτυχία, lusid!!! Και μη σε παίρνει από κάτω μια λαιμαργία. Κι εγώ μόλις τσίμπησα μερικές πατατούλες φούρνου και 3 κρακεράκια με ανθότυρο που δεν είναι στη δίαιτα. Αλλά δεν θα πέσω κι όλας. Σιγά το υπερφαγικό. Αυτό μπροστά στα υπερφαγικά μου είναι δίαιτα!! Απλά θα μειώσω λιγάκι το βραδινό μου και όλα καλά. Φιλάκια!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπέρα κορίτσια. πρίν λίγο έκανα ένα μεγάλο υπερφαγικό και μπορώ να πώ οτι είμαι πολύ χάλια, απο την αρχή αυτή η μέρα δεν πήγε καθόλου καλά. όλη την μέρα τσιμπολογούσα και έτρωγα κουταλιτσα κουταλίτσα το γλυκό της μάνας μου. το χειρότερο είναι οτι το έκανα γιατί ήμουν αγχωμένη για αύριο, βλέπετε έχω άλλα 3 κεφάλαια και δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα από το πρωϊ. θέλω να βάλω τα ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ να τα παρατήσω όλα και να πάω διακοπές. τελικά είναι πιο δύσκολο να σηκωθείς όταν πέφτεις απο το να ξεκινάς.
δεν μπορώ όμως να παραιτηθώ σωστά? η ώρα είναι 8 και 30 και έχω ένα μάθημα να διαβάσω....θα προσπαθήσω να ξενυχτήσω. δεν πρέπει να αφήσω την απαισιοδοξία να με νικήσει...τι θα καταφέρω? να δώ τηλεόραση με μια πίτσα με 2πλο τυρί στα χέρια και να πώ ότι εντάξει δεν πειράζει θα περάσω το επόμενο μάθημα.....ε όχι κάποτε πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω. όπως λέει και ο πατέρας μου <<η ζωή δίνει πολύ λίγες ευκαιρίες >>, μου δόθηκε λοιπόν μία ευκαιρία και δεν πρέπει να την αφήσω έτσι.
πρέπει να είμαι καλά και να συνεχίσω. 
άρα μηδενίζω τις μέρες, κατάφερα να κάνω 5 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό, και απο αύριο ξαναμετράω.
καλό σας βράδυ, στρώνομαι για διάβασμα

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Lost kitten ελπίζω να πηγαίνει καλά το διάβασμα και η διάθεση σου. Ό,τι και να γίνει μην τα παρατάς. Κάνε την προσπάθεια σου, κι αν πέφτεις λίγο, δεν πειράζει. Πρέπει να βρίσκεις δύναμη να ξανασυνεχίζεις. Ήταν ένα σημαντικό βήμα μέχρι εδώ. Τώρα πάμε για το επόμενο....Αντε, κοριτσάκι μου, Μην στεναχωριέσαι και μην αγχώνεσαι

----------


## lost kitten

δυστυχώς κουκουστακι μου το διαβασμα δεν απέδωσε καρπους. το πρωϊ μέσα στην αίθουσα δεν μπορούσα καθόλου να συγκεντρωθώ και δυστυχώς μου έπεσε η πίεση. έτσι δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ στο γραπτό μου. επίσης μετά το μάθημα πήγα στον καρδιολόγο γιατι ανησιχούσα για τις χαμηλές πιέσεις και μου είπε ότι είμαι υποτασική και θα παίρνω τώρα φάρμακα για την υπόταση.
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να πέφτουν όλα μαζί:(

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> δυστυχώς κουκουστακι μου το διαβασμα δεν απέδωσε καρπους. το πρωϊ μέσα στην αίθουσα δεν μπορούσα καθόλου να συγκεντρωθώ και δυστυχώς μου έπεσε η πίεση. έτσι δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ στο γραπτό μου. επίσης μετά το μάθημα πήγα στον καρδιολόγο γιατι ανησιχούσα για τις χαμηλές πιέσεις και μου είπε ότι είμαι υποτασική και θα παίρνω τώρα φάρμακα για την υπόταση.
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να πέφτουν όλα μαζί:(


:( Αλήθεια σου έδωσε φάρμακά;; Πόσο χρονών είσαι; Τώρα το ανακάλυψες αυτό ή σου έπεφτε εδώ και καιρό;; Δεν πειράζει βρε για το μάθημα...θα βάλεις τα δυνατά σου το Σεπτέμβρη και θα το περάσεις, δεν χάθηκε τίποτα...

----------


## lost kitten

σχεδόν 20, εδώ και κανένα χρόνο ζαλίζομαι και μου πέφτει η πίεση και τώρα πρεπει να πέρνω κάτι σταγόνες (το προτίμησα από τα χαπια) για να ανεβαίνει. όσο για το μάθημα το κακό είναι ότι χρωστάω πολλά και βγήκα εκτός προγράμματος γιατί το είχα λίγο σίγουρο....αλλά δεν πειράζει τι να κάνουμε τι 9 τι 10 μαθηματα σωστά?
εσύ κουκουτσάκι μου πώς είσαι?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> σχεδόν 20, εδώ και κανένα χρόνο ζαλίζομαι και μου πέφτει η πίεση και τώρα πρεπει να πέρνω κάτι σταγόνες (το προτίμησα από τα χαπια) για να ανεβαίνει. όσο για το μάθημα το κακό είναι ότι χρωστάω πολλά και βγήκα εκτός προγράμματος γιατί το είχα λίγο σίγουρο....αλλά δεν πειράζει τι να κάνουμε τι 9 τι 10 μαθηματα σωστά?
> εσύ κουκουτσάκι μου πώς είσαι?


Δεν γνωρίζω από φάρμακα, ελπίζω να έκανε καλά ο γιατρός που σου τα έδωσε. Όσο για τα μαθήματα καλά το είπες, τι 9 τι 10, αν βάλεις ένα πρόγραμμα θα τα καταφέρεις όλα χωρίς να κουράζεσαι και να εξαντλείσαι.
Εγώ έτσι κι έτσι σήμερα. Δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερά μου αλλά το παλεύω.

----------


## lost kitten

και σύ βρε κουκουτσάκι μου, ψυχολογικά ή σωματικά? στεναχωριέμαι που δεν είσαι καλά αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό ότι το παλεύεις. ελπίζω να είμαστε και οι δύο καλύτερα αύριο:bisou:

----------


## maraki065

εγω απο την αλλη αν καταφερω να καω βουλιμικο 2 φορες τη μερα ειμαι περηφανη..και ολο αυτο μεσα σε ενα χρονο.. !
πριν δεκα λεπτα εκανα το 6ο για σημερα...

συγχαρητηρια σε οσους απο σας αντεχετε..!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> και σύ βρε κουκουτσάκι μου, ψυχολογικά ή σωματικά? στεναχωριέμαι που δεν είσαι καλά αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό ότι το παλεύεις. ελπίζω να είμαστε και οι δύο καλύτερα αύριο:bisou:


Καλημέρα Kittaki. Ευτυχώς είμαι καλύτερα σήμερα και η χθεσινή μέρα διατροφικά πήγε πολύ καλά. Εσύ πως είσαι;

----------


## lost kitten

καλημέρα κουκουτσάκι μου, σημερα και εγώ καλύτερα είμαι σε θέμα υγείας αλλα δυστυχώς χθες το βράδυ έκανα και άλλο υπερφαγικό. τέλος πάντων δεν το βάζω κάτω. πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια που μέσα σε όλα αυτά μπόρεσες να τηρήσεις και την διατροφή σου. 
καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη:bouncing:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Και μόνο που λες "δεν το βαζω κάτω", φτάνει. Μπράβο. Χέσε το υπερφαγικό, συνεχίζουμε πάλι από σήμερα. Αφού με την υγεία είσαι οκ, προσπάθησε το και με τη διατροφή όσο μπορεις, σκέψου κάτι καλό, το υπερφαγικό τίποτα δε σου προσφέρει, δεν καλύπτει κανένα κενό στην ουσία, μόνο κωλοτύψεις προσφέρει. Αύριο το πρωί θα πάρεις μια ωραία ικανοποίηση από τον εαυτό σου αν δεν το κάνεις σήμερα. Αυτό είναι πραγματική ευχαρίστηση!!!
Καλή δύναμη, κοριτσάκι μου!!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

καλημέρα σε όλους:bisou: 1 ημέρα χωρίς υπερφαγικό:wink1:

έχεις δίκιο κουκουτσάκι μου, δεν μπορώ να τιμωρώ τον εαυτό μου για κάτι που δεν θα αλλάξει. είμαι πολύ καλύτερα και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά σήμερα:bigsmile:
ελπίζω και σύ να είσαι καλά γλυκιά μου, και υπομονή όλα θα γίνουν:)
καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα, κοριτσάκι μου!!!!
Είδες που τα κατάφερες;;;
Πόσο χαίρομαι, μπράβο. Κι αύριο διπλή ευχαρίστηση!!! Αυτό να σκέφτεσαι!!
Εγώ νιώθω πολύ καλά!! περίπου 13 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικο!!!Καλέ λες να μη τα χω μετρήσει καλα;;;; Μου φαίνονται τόοοοσο πολλές!!!:tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin:

----------


## maraki065

13 μερες? κουκουτσακι ειμαι πολυ περηφανη για σενα.. εισαι το προτυπο μου :D

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπέρα γλυκιά μου .....και βέβαια πέρασαν 13 μέρες και θα περάσουν και πολλές παραπάνω..... δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο κουράγιο μου δίνεις, είσαι παράδειγμα για μένα.....κουράγιο και δύναμη σου εύχομαι γλυκιά μου και όλα θα πάνε καλά...
και ναι είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη και κυρίως ανακουφισμένη που δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό χθές.
καλό απόγευμα....να είσαι καλά

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μαράκι, σ'ευχαριστώ. Να ξέρεις ότι όλα γίνονται. Ζω σχεδόν 9 χρόνια με τους εμετούς. ʼλλες περιόδους περισσότερο κι άλλες λιγότερο. Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια είναι καθημερινή μου συνήθεια. Όπως βλέπεις κι από άλλους εδώ όλα μπορουν να γίνουν...Κάνε την προσπάθειά σου κι εσύ όταν νιώσεις έτοιμη.

Kittaki, πόσο χαίρομαι για σένα!!! Συνέχισε έτσι

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα, κορίτσια. 
Δυστυχώς μετά από αρκετές μέρες έκανα υπερφαγικό στις 6 το πρωι, χαζό υπερφαγικο, λόγω μεθυσιού. Ακόμα δεν πιστεύω τη βλακεία που έκανα. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω χωνέψει ακόμα. Γκρρρρ. Πόσο χαζή είμαι!!!
Οπότε μηδενίζω στο μέτρημα. 
28 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό, 0 χωρίς υπερφαγικο.
Εσείς πως πάτε;;;

----------


## Ασημένια

koukoutsi τσαχπίνικο δεν τρέχει τίποτα, συνέχισε ακάθεκτη! :wink2:

Εγώ πάντως νιώθω ότι ΚΟΥ-ΡΑ-ΣΤΗ-ΚΑ!!!
Στην αρχή το είδα σαν πρόκληση, σαν παιχνίδι αλλά τώρα αισθάνομαι 
ότι έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου και νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να τα παρατήσω....
Το Σάββατο το γλίτωσα στο τσακ το υπερφαγικό, κατάφερα να σταματήσω στις 2000kcal 
ε και για να μου χαιδέψω τα αυτιά, το ονόμασα διάλειμμα
αφου είχαν περάσει κιολας 10 ημέρες που ήμουν "στρατιωτάκι"...
Δυο μέρες τώρα όμως κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια, 
και απο διατροφή δεν το συζητώ, σκ@τ@! Ολο γλυκά και μλκ!
ΟΥΦ, 13 μέρες για εμένα λοιπόν!
για να δούμε πόσο ΑΚΟΜΑ μπορούμε να αντέξουμε?!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Καλημέρα, κορίτσια. 
> Δυστυχώς μετά από αρκετές μέρες έκανα υπερφαγικό στις 6 το πρωι, χαζό υπερφαγικο, λόγω μεθυσιού. Ακόμα δεν πιστεύω τη βλακεία που έκανα. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω χωνέψει ακόμα. Γκρρρρ. Πόσο χαζή είμαι!!!
> Οπότε μηδενίζω στο μέτρημα. 
> 28 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό, 0 χωρίς υπερφαγικο.
> Εσείς πως πάτε;;;


Μετά από μόλις 2 μέρες, ξαναμηδενίζω στα υπερφαγικά

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα, κοριτσάκια. Πώς πάμε;;;

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπέρα, το διάστημα αυτό που δεν έμπαινα καθόλου στο φορουμ έκανα απίστευτες κρεπάλες και κάθε μέρα είχα υπερφαγικά, ήταν απαίσιο διάστημα και απέκλινα και από τον στόχο μου και απο οτιδήποτε με έκανε ευτυχισμένη. έφευγα σαν τρελή και κλεινόμουν στο σπίτι όπου καταβρόχθιζα του κόσμου τα γλυκά και το φαϊ. είναι δύσκολο να εκφράσω με λέξεις πόσο θυμωμένη νιώθω με τον εαυτό μου και πόσο ντρέπομαι για αυτά που έκανα....και εκεί που νόμιζα ότι το ελέγχω..........
από σήμερα μπήκα ξανά σε διατροφή.
μακάρι να έχω ευχάριστα......μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό 0, μέρες σε δίαιτα 1, μέρες με γυμναστική 1
καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ξέχασέ το τώρα. Νέα αρχή. Καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη. Μη χάνεσαι...

----------


## lost kitten

αυτο προσπαθω να κάνω....εσύ πως είσαι?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Εγώ είμαι μια χαρά προς το παρόν, κοριτσάκι μου!! Πώς πήγε η νέα σου αρχή;;

----------


## lost kitten

αρκετα καλά γλυκια μου. η παρεα και το κολυμπι μου εκαναν πολυ καλο και δεν νιώθω τοσο πιεσμένη οπότε μπορώ να πώ οτι είμαι αρκετά καλά. 2 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικό, 3 μερες σε διαιτα, 3 μερες γυμναστική....θελω να παω για τον στόχο των 6 ημερών χωρις υπερφαγικό. μακαρι ....είμαι και με τους δικους μου με προσεχουν και γενικως το κλιμα είναι πιο ευνοϊκό για διαιτα και προσοχή..απο βδομαδα έχω και την πρακτική οπότε θα τρεχω όλο το πρωί .....
πολυ χαιρομαι κουκουτσακι μου που εισαι μια χαρά :) καλή συνέχεια

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλή συνέχεια και σ'εσένα κιττακι!!! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, σκέψου θετικά!!!:tumble::tumble:

----------


## lost kitten

ναι μόνο με την θετική σκέψη, την καλή παρέα και την βόλτα θα ξεχάσω τα κιλά και τα κολλήματα .....ας χαρώ και λίγο φτάνει πια τόσο αγχος και για τα κιλά και για τα μαθήματα. 4 μέρες δίαιτα, 4 μέρες γυμναστική, 4 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό.
μια ερώτηση το Post tenebras spero lucem τι σημαίνει?

----------


## Ασημένια

Και ναι είναι γεγονός!Μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα χωρίς υπερφαγικό! Η μάλλον για να φανεί πιο μπαμπάτσικο, εφτά όλοκληρες μέρες όχι μόνο χωρις υπερφαγικό ΑΛΛΑ και με υγιεινή διατροφή και με (λίγη ok) γυμναστική.
Δεν ξέρω αν συνέβη επείδη είναι η πρώτη εβδομάδα ακόμα αλλά δε νιώθω ότι πιέστηκα! Θέλω να πιστεύω βέβαια ότι οι υγιεινες επιλογές είναι αυτες που με έκαναν να μην πεινάω. Το γεγονος ότι απεξαρτήθηκα έστω και για λίγο απτη ζάχαρη σα να μου έκοψε λίγο τη λύσσα για γλυκά νομίζω!
Αυριο ξεκινάει η δεύτερη εβδομάδα του στόχου μου και ελπίζω να τελειώσει και αυτή έτσι!
Κοριτσάκια καλή δύναμη και σε εσάς:smilegrin:

----------


## lost kitten

καλημέρα ασημένια μου:smilegrin: μπράβο για την επιτυχή εβδομάδα. είναι τεράστιο κατόρθωμα και πάμε να το διπλασιάσουμε :bouncy:
καλή συνέχεια κορίτσι μου .....όλα είναι δυνατά, αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε :grin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Ευχαριστώ πολύ lost μου:starhit:
Και εσύ τα πάς τέλεια αποτι διαβάζω, δεν απέχουμε και πολυ! Βουρ για να σπάσουμε το ρεκορ μας αυτή τη φορά!:tumble:
Ολα στο μυαλο μας είναι, όντως φτάνει να το πιστεψουμε αλλά παραλληλα σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο πεζα , πόσο πιο ευκολα θα ήταν χωρίς τον καταιγισμο παγωτών και των γλυκών γενικότερα.... ο καθένας με τον πόνο του:lol:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> μια ερώτηση το Post tenebras spero lucem τι σημαίνει?


Ελπίζω για φως μετά το σκοτάδι :)

----------


## lost kitten

δικιο έχεις ασημένια μου μακαρι να μην ήταν σε κάθε γωνία τα άτιμα :smilegrin:

----------


## lost kitten

ευχαριστώ αγγελουδάκι μου :grin:
πραγματικά υπέροχο : Ελπίζω για φως μετά το σκοτάδι
.......αμα σκεφτείς το βάθος αυτής της πρότασης ....δακρύζεις από ανάμικτα συναισθήματα ελπίδας και πίστης...

----------


## click

ρε ασημενια βγαλε τις παρασπονδιες απτην υπογραφη, σιγα μην το κανουμε και σημαια και τατουαζ! να παρεις και ενα μαστιγιο να τα φωναζεις και να αυτοδερνεσαι. ελα ξεκολλα!
μονο θετικα μηνυματα στις υπογραφες!!!

----------


## lost kitten

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια :smirk: τι κάνετε? 
μπορώ να πώ ότι έχω ενθουσιαστεί με τον εαυτό μου....τα μπάνια και η καλή παρέα είχε πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.....οχι στην ζυγαριά βέβαια αλλά τουλάχιστον είμαι 6 μερες σε δίαιτα, 6 μέρες γυμναστική και 5 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό αν δεν κάνω σήμερα το απόγευμα άυριο το πρωί θα είμαι 6 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό, εντάξει χθές έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω αλλά δεν ήταν υπερφαγικό:spin:
καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και εύχομαι αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο να το περάσετε δίπλα στην θάλασσα γιατί η ζέστη δεν υποφέρετε :smirk:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> 
> μια ερώτηση το Post tenebras spero lucem τι σημαίνει?


Σημαίνει "Μετά το σκοτάδι ελπίζω για φως" και το έχω κάνει τατού.


Πώς τα πάτε κορίτσαι μου; Χαίρομαι να διαβάζω καλά νέα. Εγώ έκανα ένα μικρό υπερφαγικό χθες, είχα να κάνω από 28/06, αλλά δεν πτοούμαι, φταίνε οι πολλές μέρες στέρησης, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, το σταμάτησα πριν παρεκτραπώ τελείως, δλδ είχα φάει σε φιλικό σπίτι 5-6 τετράγωνα κομμάτια πίτσα και πήγα σπίτι και έφτιαξα 2 ντάκους, αλλά οκ, ευτυχώς τίποτα άλλο, από σήμερα κανονικά διατροφή!!! Καλή δύναμη σε όλες!!!

----------


## ShadowWave

Κορίτσια μου, είμαι 15 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό-βουλιμικό. Ξεπερνάω πολλούς σκοπέλους που στο παρελθόν σχεδόν βέβαια θα με οδηγούσαν σε μια ακόμα κρίση και γι' αυτό είμαι πολύ περήφανη:P
Παρατηρώ απίστευτη ενεργητικότητα, ζωτικότητα και... τα ρούχα μου να φαρδαίνουν!

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους μας και καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια μας, μέσα από την καρδιά μου!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Πώς πάνε τα κορίτσια εδώ;;

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> koukoutsi τσαχπίνικο δεν τρέχει τίποτα, συνέχισε ακάθεκτη! :wink2:
> 
> Εγώ πάντως νιώθω ότι ΚΟΥ-ΡΑ-ΣΤΗ-ΚΑ!!!
> Στην αρχή το είδα σαν πρόκληση, σαν παιχνίδι αλλά τώρα αισθάνομαι 
> ότι έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου και νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να τα παρατήσω....
> Το Σάββατο το γλίτωσα στο τσακ το υπερφαγικό, κατάφερα να σταματήσω στις 2000kcal 
> ε και για να μου χαιδέψω τα αυτιά, το ονόμασα διάλειμμα
> αφου είχαν περάσει κιολας 10 ημέρες που ήμουν "στρατιωτάκι"...
> ...


9 μήνες μετά λοιπόν, και κατάφερα για εμένα το ακατόρθωτο.
ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΟ!!!!!! :spin: Το διαπίστωσα σήμερα κοιτώντας το ημερολόγιο μου και δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω. Ηδη έσπασα το προσωπικό μου ρεκορ λοιπόν και αρχίζω να ελπίζω ότι ισως τελικά να υπάρχει σωτηρία και για την δική μου περίπτωση.
Ειλικρίνα δεν υποτιμώ τον εαυτό μου αλλά θέλω να πω σε όποιον έχει παρομοια θέματα, ότι αφου τα καταφένω εγώ, ε μπορουν όλοι δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολια.

Lostkitten, koukoutsi, ShadowWave... χαθήκατε και εσείς. Που βρίσκεστε;;

----------


## ShadowWave

Ασημένια μου προσωπικά δε χάθηκα, εδώ είμαι... δυστυχώς-ευτυχώς... Δυστυχώς γιατί μόλις 
χθες επέλεξα να μείνω μόνη και ξαφνικά έπεσε μαύρη κουρτίνα... υπερφαγικό που είχα να κάνω μήνες..απίστευτες ποσότητες και φυσικά 3 κύκλους εμετών. Δε θα μεμψιμοιρήσω..πάλι.

Σήμερα ξύπνησα και ήθελα να "ανεβώ" λιγάκι.. έτσι πήγα γυμναστήριο και έκανα 1 ώρα και 1 τέταρτο ελλεπτικό και διάδρομο, νιώθω κάπως καλύτερα ομολογουμένως. Το "ευτυχώς" ήταν γιατί βλέποντας τις δικές σας επιτυχίες παίρνω δύναμη ! Μπράβο Ασημένια μου! Και εμένα η μεγαλύτερη αποχή από υπερφαγικο-βουλιμικό είναι 1 μήνας! 

Ο Αϊνστάιν είχε πει ότι δε μπορείς να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημά ακολουθώντας τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης που είχες όταν το δημιούργησες. Το σκέφτομαι αυτό κάθε φόρα που υποκύπτω... η αλλαγή νοοτροπίας είναι εν τέλει το πιο σημαντικό... το παλεύω και θα το παλεύω μέχρι να νικήσω...! Εύχομαι αυτή η επιτυχία σου να είναι και η αρχή ακόμα μεγαλύτερων επιτυχιών...μακάρι...για όλες μας!

----------


## Ασημένια

Κοριτσάκι μου δεν θα στο πω για να σε παρηγορήσω, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά θεώρω σημαντικότερο και δυσκολότερο το να σηκώθεις μετά από ένα πέσιμο,
απτο να μην πέσεις καθόλου, με την έννοια ότι τα λάθη και οι αδυναμίες είναι για τους ανθρώπους.
Δεν ξέρω αν ακουγεται παράξενο αλλά εγώ δεν έχω καμία ψευδαίσθηση ότι τα υπερφαγικά θα απουσιάζουν για πάντα απο τη ζωή μου και ουτε ονειρεύομαι κάτι τέτοιο,
ωστόσο αυτό που θέλω είναι την επόμενη μέρα να κάνω αυτό που έκανες εσύ, να σηκώνομαι και απλά να συνέχιζω και όχι να περιμένω την κατάλληλη στιγμή για μια "νέα αρχη", έχω χορτάσει απο αυτές.

Οσο για την αλλάγη νοοοτροπίας συμφωνώ απόλυτα, για μένα είναι το Α και το Ω. Πόλλές φορές, όταν όλοι με ρωτάνε πώς αδυνάτισα, η μόνη ειλικρινής απάντηση που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι αυτή, δηλ η αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης. Ωστόσο δεν απαντάω έτσι γιατί θα γελάσουν του τύπου "καλά μας δουλεύεις;", το έχω δοκιμάσει δηλαδη σε ανθρώπους υπέρβαρους που με ρωτάνε γιατί θέλω να τους βοηθήσω αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πιάνει. Περιμένουν να ακούσουν την μαγική διάιτα και στεναχωριέμαι τόσο πολύ γιαυτο. Βέβαια δεν τους αδικώ, γιατί και εγώ έτσι λειτουργούσα.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και εύχομαι να είναι μεταδοτική η επιτυχία, να κολλάμε η μία απτην άλλη. Είναι μακρύ το ταξίδι αλλά γίνεται πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον με δυναμικους συνταξιδιώτες!:grin:

----------


## Katy_ed

γεια σας και θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι,

επισκεπτεται ψυχολογο η οποια με φοβισε πολυ τελευταια.
δυστυχως υπηρξα στην καριερα μου με τις διατροφικες διαταραχες ενα χρονο βουλιμικια.
τωρα ενα μιση χρονια μετα εχω κατι ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι.
ενα τραβηγμα, τσιμπηματα...μου λεει αυτην τωρα μηπως απο την υπερφαγια εχει σκιστη το στομαχι...συμβαινει σε βουλιμικες.
με με φοβισε απιστευτα. :ο( ειναι δυνατον;
εδω προσπαθω να γινω καλα και χειροτερα γινομαι.

----------


## ton76

katy καλησπερα. 
για να εχει σχιστει το στομαχι νομιζω δεν θα ειχες ενοχλησεις καθε μερα στα επειγοντα θα ετρεχες!!!
παρ'ολα αυτα ισως λεω ισως να εχεις καμια γαστριτιδα.

στο λεω γιατι εχω με τα υπερφαγικα αυτο κληρονομησα μια ωραιοτατη διαβρωτικη γαστριτιδα και ηπια οισοφαγιτδα.

πηγαινε σε ενα γαστ/γο και θα σου πει. 

μην παρεις αυτα που σου λεω με βεβαιοτητα απλα ειχα τις ιδιες ενοχλησεις.

φιλια

----------


## Katy_ed

Γεια σου,

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι. Με φοβίζει όμως. 
Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα γαστροσκοπηση! Ήταν όλα καλά εκτός το στομάχι που ήταν κόκκινο. Τότε δεν είχα πει όμως ότι ήμουν βουλιμικια.
Η γιατρός δεν με πήρε και πολύ στα σοβαρά λογικά.
Αλλά εγώ ξέρω πόσες υπερφαγιες είχα κτλ. Κάποτε υπήρξα και υπέρβαρη.
Πόσο να αντέξει κ αυτό το καιμενο. Όπως κ όλος ο οργανισμός;;
Ειναι σπανιεσ Γαστρικες ρηξης;

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!
Επαναφέρω το τόπικ για να γράφουμε κάθε ημέρα αποχής!Κάθε τέτοια ημέρα θα είναι και μια νίκη! Με νευριάζει που πάντα το υποτιμώ, εδώ θα το γιορτάζω καθημερινά τέλος!
(Και θέλω να θυμίσω στο γατάκι μας πόσο αισιόδοξη ήταν όταν το άνοιξε και πόσο μας παρακινούσε! ;) )

2 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΟ!:bouncy:

----------


## florage

δεν το εχω παρακολουθησει το τοπικ αλλα θα το κανω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια!!!
νομιζω οτι βοηθαει στον αγωνα μας κατι τετοιο αρκει να παρακινουνται αυτες που σκονταφτουν και πεφτουν συχνα απο τις ορθιες κι οχι το αντιθετο!
προς το παρον αναφερω, καθαρη απο την καθαρα Δευτερα (μονο καθαρα δεν ηταν για μενα...) 
εχθες μαλιστα παραλιγο να την πατησω αλλα το εσωσα!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by florage_
> δεν το εχω παρακολουθησει το τοπικ αλλα θα το κανω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια!!!
> νομιζω οτι βοηθαει στον αγωνα μας κατι τετοιο αρκει να παρακινουνται αυτες που σκονταφτουν και πεφτουν συχνα απο τις ορθιες κι οχι το αντιθετο!
> προς το παρον αναφερω, καθαρη απο την καθαρα Δευτερα (μονο καθαρα δεν ηταν για μενα...) 
> εχθες μαλιστα παραλιγο να την πατησω αλλα το εσωσα!!!


ΦΛΟ μ μπράβοοοοοο! Να το λες σε ημέρες καλέ να το χόρταίνουμε:tumble:

Προσωπικά προτείνω να είναι το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟ τόπικ μας!
Και υπερφαγικό να κάνουμε δεν θα το αναλύουμε εδώ. Εδώ απλά θα ερχόμαστε την μεθεπόμενη ημέρα και θα λέμε 1 ημέρα χωρίς!
Δεν θέλω να έχει και αυτό μουντίλα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Με θέλετε κι εμένα? (υπερφαγικά χωρίς εμετό = binge eater)Ασημένια μαζί σου συνέπεσε το υπερφαγικό μου. Το θυμάμαι γιατί μέσα σε όλα που είχα εκείνες τις 2 μέρες στεναχωριόμουν και που στεναχωριόσουν εδώ.
Δε θυμάμαι πόσες μέρες είναι! Αυτό με προβληματίζει αρκετά θα έλεγα :o

----------


## sweetOctober

ολίγον ξανθιά, 3 μέρες είμαι καθαρή που άρχισα τα τρίωρα, το λέει και το τικεράκι μου!

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Το θυμάμαι γιατί μέσα σε όλα που είχα εκείνες τις 2 μέρες στεναχωριόμουν και που στεναχωριόσουν εδώ.


Αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα προτιμούσα να μη στεναχωριέσαι για εμένα. Αν πάλι επιμένεις να το κάνεις, μην το αναφέρεις. Είμαι ήδη αρκετά ενοχική για να μου φορτώνεις και εσύ άλλες, thnx!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Το θυμάμαι γιατί μέσα σε όλα που είχα εκείνες τις 2 μέρες στεναχωριόμουν και που στεναχωριόσουν εδώ.
> 
> 
> Αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα προτιμούσα να μη στεναχωριέσαι για εμένα. Αν πάλι επιμένεις να το κάνεις, μην το αναφέρεις. Είμαι ήδη αρκετά ενοχική για να μου φορτώνεις και εσύ άλλες, thnx!


συγνώμηηηηηηη να μην είσαι ενοχική. Είπαμε εδώ θα είναι χαρούμενο τοπικ έτσι???? Αντε να 100στησουμε τις μέρες! :thumbup:

----------


## florage

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> 
> 
> ΦΛΟ μ μπράβοοοοοο! Να το λες σε ημέρες καλέ να το χόρταίνουμε:tumble:
> 
> Προσωπικά προτείνω να είναι το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟ τόπικ μας!
> Και υπερφαγικό να κάνουμε δεν θα το αναλύουμε εδώ. Εδώ απλά θα ερχόμαστε την μεθεπόμενη ημέρα και θα λέμε 1 ημέρα χωρίς!
> Δεν θέλω να έχει και αυτό μουντίλα!


13 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικο λοιπον!!! και μπορω και πολυ καλυτερα! το ξερω!!! θα το αποδειξω!!!
δεν εχω διαβασει ακομα τα προηγουμενα για να ξερω ποσο αισιοδοξα ή οχι ειναι, αλλα συμφωνω με 1000 με την Ασημενια!!! think possitive λοιπον!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by florage_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> 
> 
> ΦΛΟ μ μπράβοοοοοο! Να το λες σε ημέρες καλέ να το χόρταίνουμε:tumble:
> ...


Πάμεεεεεεεεεε γεράααααααααααααααα

----------


## lost kitten

αχ πόσο καιρό έχω να γράψω τις μέρες που κατάφερα να παλέψω το τερατάκι....
Θυμάμαι μια μέρα απλά αφέθηκα...είπα δεν αντέχω άλλο και έριξα τα όπλα, ούτε βοήθεια ήθελα (και πώς να την δεχτώ αφού εγώ δεν ήθελα να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου; ).......είμαι ακόμα πολύ κουρασμένη γιατί γρονθοκοπούμε από παντού αλλά να μαι πάλι εδώ και περήφανη με 5 μέρες αποχή και σωστή διατροφή.
πόση χαρά και δύναμη με πλημμύρισε πρωϊνιάτικα που είδα την δική σας προσπάθεια, ευχαριστώ...πάλι να βουρκώσω με έκανε αυτό το φόρουμ ....αχ πόσο μου είχατε λείψει. 
Καλημέρα σας, και καλή δύναμη σε όλους!

----------


## lost kitten

Ασημένια μου έφτιαξες την εβδομάδα και τον μήνα :D Καλό Μήνα καλέ !!! :saint:
Και ας θυμηθούμε ότι σήμερα είναι μια Καινούρια Μέρα!:spin::roll:

----------


## florage

καλημερα 
καλη βδομαδα 
καλο μηνα!!!!
εγω εχθες ειπα το ψεματακι μου...
σημερα ειμαι στην 14η καθαρη μερα... αλλα δεν την εχω κλεισει... λεπρομερειες βεβαια αφου κι αυτη καθαρη θα ναι....
lost kitten συγχαρητηρια για τις 5 μερες σωστης διατροφης! το οτι τις πετυχες υπο πιεσεις κανει ακομα μεγαλυτερη την αξια τους!

----------


## lost kitten

ευχαριστώ florage! και μπράβο που κρατάς γερά :blush: καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!!!!:smilegrin:

3 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!:bouncy:

Θα τα καταφέρουμε κορίτσια, είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη! Νιώθω πολύ υπερήφανη και για εσάς, μου δίνει πολλή χαρά η επιτυχία σας και το εννοώ!

kitty μου :love: μόλις έφτιαξες και την δίκη μου!

Φλο προσκυνώ!

----------


## lost kitten

Καλημέρα σας :) 6 μέρες :) αν και παραστράτησα από την διατροφή μου .....πάντως υπερφαγικό δεν έκανα και αυτό είναι που μετράει. 
ήθελα να ανεβάσω μια εικόνα που μου άρεσε αλλά ακόμα δεν το πέτυχα....
Πάντως κουράγιο και δύναμη εύχομαι σε όλους. Αχ έχω μια τρελή χαρά!! (ακόμα και τώρα με τόσα πράγματα να κάνω μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα......λάστιχο πρέπει να γίνω .....αλλά τι πειράζει καιρός να αντιμετωπίζω τα πράγματα χωρίς το φαϊ). ούτως συ άλλως για αυτό είμαι και εδώ ....όταν η τροφή γίνεται εχθρός αναζήτησε ένα φίλο!!!
:love::love:

----------


## lost kitten

χι χι ...πλάκα έχει το αρκουδάκι :) (μου θυμίζει τον μπαμπά μου...στις καλές του)

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!

4 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ:spin::spin::spin:

kittaki μου πόσο χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω τόσο κεφάτο!:smilegrin:Και να σου πω κάτι; Με το παραστράτημα έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία η αποχή. Εγώ έχω προγραμματίσει ελεύθερο σε μια εβδομάδα και αν τα καταφέρω και δεν καταλήξει σε υπερ θα είμαι υπερ υπέρ ευχαριστημένη!
Πολύ γέλασα με το πάντα, γλυκούλη μπαμπά έχεις! 
Καλή δύναμη και χωρίς άγχος, θα τα προλάβεις όλα μη φοβάσαι!
Φιλιά!

----------


## Ασημένια

(abra katabra)

----------


## lost kitten

ασημένια καλημέραααα!!! :D Μπράβο για την δύναμη και την συγκράτηση :) ναι όντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! το να ξέρεις μέχρι που να φτάσεις και να ελέγξεις το συναίσθημα και την επιθυμία είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο δείγμα βελτίωσης από απλά να τηρήσεις την διατροφή .....γιατί εκεί είναι που το χάνουμε. και εγώ κρατάω τις ελεύθερες μέρες για όταν γυρίσω στο σπίτι (στην μαμακα ...χαχα με τα ωραία φαγάκια !) Καλή συνέχεια και πολλά φιλάκια !!

----------


## lost kitten

εγώ λέω να υιοθετήσουμε το abra katabra για όταν νιώθουμε ανανεωμένες, πιεσμένες και με κακή διάθεση. Θα λέμε το abra katabra και θα ευνοούμε <<μπορείς να συνεχίσεις, κουράγιο, μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις, χαμογέλα, η ζωή είναι ωραία, δεν είμαι μόνη, φάση είναι θα περάσει, μίλα με έναν φίλο, ζήσε μην αφήνεις να σε παρασύρει, κοίτα πόσα έχεις καταφέρει>> και γενικώς ότι θέλει ο καθένας και με ότι μπορεί να το συνδέσει για να νιώσει καλύτερα. έτσι θα λέμε abra katabra και θα εννοούμε όλα αυτά.....ίσως ποιος ξέρει να αλλάξει μαγικά η διάθεσή μας....χαχα

----------


## lost kitten

έκανα ένα λάθος όχι ανανεωμένες .... αγχομένες ήθελα να γράψω αλλά πήγα να διορθώσω την ορθογραφία και το έβγαλε έτσι το αυτόματο :)

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλέ τόσο πολύ σε ενέπνευσε ένα abra katabra; Χιχι
Ο,τι θέλει η kitty μας!!! Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί σύντομα αλλά εγώ θα το έχω ετοιμοπόλεμο! :saint:

----------


## florage

καλημερα κοριτσια!!!!
αισιως ειμαι στον μισο μηνα καθαρο!
Ασημενια 15 μερες αφου θελεις να βλεπεις μπουγιο!!!
και αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο! εχθες αρνηθηκα και σε παγωτακι (0%) που ειχα σκοπο να φαω!!! και μολις ανακαλυψα οτι μου ηρθε περιοδος μια βδομαδα σχεδον νωριτερα χωρις καμια λιγουρα ή εκνευρισμο να προηγηθει... 
ε, τωρα μπορω να το πω... νομιζω καποιο καλο πνευμα με εχει κυριεψει κι ελεγχει τη σκεψη μου!! δεν ημουν εγω αυτη!!!! λετε να επιασε το αμπρα καταμπρα;

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο ανυπόμονω για τον ολόκληρο μήνα σου και εγώ να ακολουθώ με λίγες μερούλες διαφορά.
Και εγώ αδιαθέτησα σήμερα και ενώ το έχω στάνταρ την προηγούμενη να σπάω ρεκορ υπερφαγικού,
χθες δεν ενιωσα την παραμικρή επιθυμία για ζαβολιά!:puzzled: 
Καλέ τι έχει γίνει;;;; Αχ δεν με νοιάζει αλλά θέλω να κρατήσειιιιι!!!

----------


## florage

τελειος συντονισμος Ασημενια!!! και υπεροχα ανωδυνος διατροφικα...
θα ερθει κι ο δικος μου ολοκληρος μηνας καθαρος και θα ακολουθησει κι οδικος σου!!!
αλλο ενα κινητρο να μην τα χαλασω ολα!!! να κλεισω μηνα πρωτη χαχαχαχα
:P

----------


## lost kitten

έτσι ....να είμαστε χαρούμενες και να πετυχαίνουμε λιθαράκι λιθαράκι, μέρα με την μέρα τον στόχο μας. φλό χίλια μπράβο και με το καλό να κλείσει ο μήνας! μην ανησυχείς ασημένια θα έρθει και ο δικός μας μήνας :smilegrin: σιγά σιγά. το μότο μου (ειδικά τώρα που είμαι αγχωμένη είναι "για σήμερα μόνο" και κάθε μέρα αυτό λέω το πρωί "για σήμερα μόνο" και να περνάει ο καιρός). Δεν ξέρω άμα βολεύει άλλους, αλλά εγώ κάποτε έτσι κατάφερα να απελευθερωθώ για 2 μήνες ...εντελώς μιλάμε.... το κακό είναι ότι δεν εκτίμησα τον κόπο μου ....οπότε από εδώ και πέρα κάθε φορά που ξεχνάω τον κόπο μου...τι θα λέω ; abra katabra :smilegrin: χαχαχα 
καλή δύναμη κορίτσια :)

----------


## sweetOctober

Κορίτσια βρήκα επιτέλους το διαιτολόγιο κι άρχισα τη διατροφή του διαβήτη (κύησης) = καμμιά υπόνοια ζάχαρης. Είναι τρίωρα και τριάδες, έχει φαγητό, αλλά καθόλου μα καθόλου ζάχαρη, κρυμμένη ή μη. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο στην αρχή αλλά ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο δυνατή σε κάνει μετά. Στην εγγυμοσύνη πως γίνεται και δεν έκανα υπερφαγικά? Αυτό σκέφτηκα και κατάλαβα πως πρέπει να κόψω τα γλυκά. Το έναυσμα μου το δώσατε εσείς χθες προχθες που λέγαμε τα σχετικά, μάλλον σε αυτό το τοπικ, για τα γλυκά. 
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι όταν ξαναφάω γλυκό τί θα γίνει κι αν θα μπορέσω να τα ξανακόψω χωρίς υπερφαγικό. Τρώω από όλα, προμηθεύτηκα προιόντα χωρίς ζάχαρη (τυποποιημένα για να είμαι σίγουρη) και νιώθω ότι είμαι στον πιο σωστό δρόμο από ποτέ. 

Πρίν γεννήσω ρωτούσα μανιωδώς το διαβητολόγο μου αν θα μπορέσω μετά να τρώω κανονικά. 
Μου ειπε πως θα μπορω να τρωω τα παντα ολα, οτι δε θα ειμαι πια "διαβητικη" (εν δυναμη διαβητικη ομως μελλοντικα).
Μου ειπε πως καλο θα ηταν να εκμεταλευτω την απιστευτη αυτη ευκαιρια (που ειχα κοψει τη ζαχαρη) και να το κρατησω ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Αν τοτε τον ειχα διπλα μου θα επεφτα πανω του να τον χτυπαω μανιασμενα. Αν τωρα τον ειχα διπλα μου θα του εσφιγγα το χερι. ηξερε τι ελεγε, εγω δεν ηξερα να ακουσω. 
Μετα εκανα ολα τα αντιθετα γιατι στην εγγυμοσυνη εκανα καταναγκαστικα τη διατροφη αυτη, ενιωθα να εχω στερηθει. Τωρα το κανω απο επιλογη και μετα απο 10 μηνες ψαξιμο που τιποτε μα τιποτε δε με βολεψε ολικα. Ουτε οι θερμιδες. Με κουρασαν κι αυτες.

----------


## Ασημένια

Λάθος τόπικ sweet, παρτο αλλιώς!

----------


## lost kitten

sweetOctober ναι μπράβο καταρχάς που το πήρες απόφαση, είναι το μεγαλύτερο βήμα. Όσο για τις θερμίδες ναι είναι πολύ κουραστικό να μετράς την μπουκιά συνέχεια. Έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για την διατροφή των διαβητικών που γενικώς την δίνουν σε διαβητικούς τύπου 2 αλλά και στον διαβήτη κυήσεως με μικρές διαφορές μεταξύ τους. Είναι πολύ καλή γιατί έχει φτιαχτεί έτσι για να κρατά την γλυκόζη αίματος σε σταθερά επίπεδα και βγάζει και την ζάχαρη (για προφανής λόγους). Καλή αρχή λοιπόν, και είμαι σίγουρη σύντομα θα δεις τα θετικά αποτελέσματα γενικώς (και εγώ θέλω να κόψω την σάκχαρη ...να δω άμα όντως έχω αλλαγή στην ψυχολογία μου).

----------


## lost kitten

πάντως όντως λάθος τόπικ :grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

τελείως! Και είναι αδύνατο να βρω και το αλλο, μιλαμε οι ιδιες και οι ιδιες σε τοσα θεματα! Μεταφερετε το και στις αλλες τελοσπαντων, οποια θελει τη διατροφουλα ειμαι στη διαθεση της, μετα απο αυτη τη βδομαδα.

----------


## lost kitten

Παραταταν.......πάει η πρώτη εβδομάδα :) το πιστεύεται ότι παρότι χθές έγραψα 6 μέρες σήμερα μου φάνηκε περίεργο που είναι 7=εβδομάδα, δεν το δεχότανε η λογική μου :) χιχι ωραία πολύ θετικό αυτό με εντυπωσίασα! πάμε για την δεύτερη!!! (όχι με φόρα βέβαια σαν τις άλλες φορές, σίγα σίγα μέρα με την μέρα......σε μένα είδα μόνο αυτό πιάνει...ίσως και αυτή είναι η ουσία του πράγματος ...ζώ για το σήμερα)

----------


## florage

lost kitten μπραβο!!!
οταν θεμε πραγματικα τα παντα ειναι εφικτα!
βουρ τωρα για την επομενη , μερα με τη μερα... αγαλι αγαλι...

αλλη μια θετικη μερα και για μενα... αισιως στις 16... 
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΕΕΡΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ φλο ....γερά!!!!!!! think positive:thumbup:

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Ήρθε και η Μις Γιάνγκ( ; )
Θα δίνουμε και τίτλους να ξέρετε :lol:
Σταρ Ελλάς η Φλώραααααααα 
Μις Ελλάς η Κίττυυυυυυ και
Μις Γιανγκ η Ασημένιαααα!!

5 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!!!!:tumble:

Πωπω πολύ χαζοχαίρομαι με όλο αυτό. Ανυπομονώ να μπώ να γράψω!
Κάθε μέρα και μια νίκη, δεν ξαναπεριμένω τον μήνα για να χαρώ. Θα έρθει και αυτός, θα έρθει!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

:lol::lol::lol: τέλειο ασημένια χαχα! ναι όντως και εγώ το ίδιο νιώθω! άκου εκεί μήνα κάθε μέρα μας αξίζει βραβείο ! :duh: Φιλάκια ....κρατάμε γερά και συνεχίζουμε

----------


## lost kitten

8 μέρες !!!!!!
πολλές καλημέρες κορίτσια μου!!!! κρατάμε γερά και συνεχίζουμε!! Χθές τέθηκα σε μια μεγάλη δοκιμασία και κρατήθηκα με νύχια και με δόντια, από το απόγευμα και μετά όλο abra katabra ήμουν. Τέλος άν και έφαγα λίγο γλυκό, που μου πρόσφεραν (λίγα πράγματα, αλλά δεν θα τα γράψω εδώ γιατί και η αναφορά και μόνο των ονομάτων γλυκών μου φέρνει αρνητική ενέργεια) εγώ έφαγα κανονικά βραδινό και τελικώς κάποια στιγμή ξέχασα την λιγούρα μου....και έτσι σήμερα είναι καθοδόν η μέρα 9 :thumbup:
φιλάκια πολλά ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη !!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Hellooooooo!

6 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!!:spin::spin::spin::spin:

Kittyyyyy μπράβο σου καλό μου, μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο! Που δεν κατέστρεψες αυτή την τέλεια προσπάθεια για ένα παραστράτημα στη διατροφή! 
Αχ μου θύμισες τις εικονίτσες, έβαζα και εγώ παλιά και θα προσπαθήσω και τώρα. Να προσθέσω όμως και ένα τέταρτο στη σικιά σου ε; Το φαγητό!

----------


## florage

17η μερα επιτυχιας!
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!
εγω φωτογραφιες δεν ξερω να βαζω...

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Hellooooooo!
> 
> 6 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!!:spin::spin::spin::spin:
> 
> Kittyyyyy μπράβο σου καλό μου, μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο! Που δεν κατέστρεψες αυτή την τέλεια προσπάθεια για ένα παραστράτημα στη διατροφή! 
> Αχ μου θύμισες τις εικονίτσες, έβαζα και εγώ παλιά και θα προσπαθήσω και τώρα. Να προσθέσω όμως και ένα τέταρτο στη σικιά σου ε; Το φαγητό!


Μπράβο ασημένια, keep walking χαχαχα!! έτσι γερά , ναι έχεις δίκιο και το φαγητό! Μπράβο μας !!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:
Φιλιά πολλά ασημένια μου

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by florage_
> 17η μερα επιτυχιας!
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!
> εγω φωτογραφιες δεν ξερω να βαζω...


:shocked2::shocked2:
καλημέρα φλο χίλια συγχαρητήρια :thumbup: μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!!!!! καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη:thumbup::starhit:

----------


## florage

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by florage_
> 17η μερα επιτυχιας!
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!
> εγω φωτογραφιες δεν ξερω να βαζω...
> ...


ευχαριστωωω! ευχαριστωωω!!!
ιδεα μου ειναι ή καθε μερα που περναει γινεται ολο και πιο ευκολο;;; και μονο γι αυτο δεν εξιζει με τιποτα να σκεφτουμε καν να μηδενισουμε το κοντερ...
εχθες εφαγα 1/4 τοστ εκτος προγραμματος κι εκτος πεινας που εφερε ο μικρος μου να το φαω να μην παει χαμενο (ναι το εχω εκπαιδευσει καλα το παιδι μου... :p) το εφαγα αφου ηταν χωρις βουτυρα και λιπαρα και με μαυρο ψωμι, αλλα ουτε καν σκεφτηκα οτι χαλασα κατι ωστε να βαλω κι αλλες κακες σκεψεις στο χαζο μου μυαλουδακι...

----------


## Ασημένια

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα σκίσουμε είμαι σίγουρη!!!!!!:grin:
Φλο να σου απαντήσω με κάτι που διάβασα πρόσφατα; Οχι δεν γίνεται αυτό πιο εύκολο, εσύ γίνεσαι πιο δυνατή!
Πραγματικά το πιστεύω αυτό! Και έχεις δίκιο είναι κρίμα να μηδενίσουμε. Εγώ δεν μηδενίζω για κανέναν λόγο,το έχω πάρει απόφαση.
Και 2 σοκολάτες να φάω, και 3 θα σταματήσω εκεί! Τέρμα το όλα η τίποτα! abra katabra και ξεκουμπίστηκε!

----------


## florage

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα σκίσουμε είμαι σίγουρη!!!!!!:grin:
> Φλο να σου απαντήσω με κάτι που διάβασα πρόσφατα; Οχι δεν γίνεται αυτό πιο εύκολο, εσύ γίνεσαι πιο δυνατή!
> Πραγματικά το πιστεύω αυτό! Και έχεις δίκιο είναι κρίμα να μηδενίσουμε. Εγώ δεν μηδενίζω για κανέναν λόγο,το έχω πάρει απόφαση.
> Και 2 σοκολάτες να φάω, και 3 θα σταματήσω εκεί! Τέρμα το όλα η τίποτα! abra katabra και ξεκουμπίστηκε!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

δηλαδη δεν εκανε η κοτα το αυγο αλλα το αυγο την κοτα...:smilegrin:
να σταματησεις στην πρωτη σοκολατα αλλιως θα σε μηδενισω εγω! :p

----------


## Ασημένια

Χαχαχαχα! Κακιασμένη σταρούμπα δεν περίμενα και τίποτα καλύτερο απο εσένα:lol:
Τρέμεις μη χάσεις το στέμα!
4 θα φάω ρε, 4!!:love:

----------


## florage

τρεμουν ωρε τα σιδερα;;;
φαε τη σκονη μου αλλα πως να την φας ειναι πολυ μακρυα σου κι αυτη:P
αν ειναι ετσι να δηλωσω κι εγω οτι θα φαω ενα οικογενειακο παρφε 2lt και μια πιτσα γιγας με απ ολα αλλα θα σταματησω εκει... δεν θα το συνεχισω να κανω υπερφαγικο....:lol:
να δω τι αλλο θα σκεφτεις για να αποφυγεις το να μεγαλωσει κι αλλο η αποσταση μεταξυ μας...

...κι εγω σ αγαπω:smilegrin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Οχι σοβαρά θεωρείς τις 2-3 σοκολάτες υπερφαγικό; Εγώ με μία δεν ευχαριστιέμαι ποτέ. 
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω ότι το υπερφαγικό για εμένα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με ποσότητα αλλά κυριώς με το συναίσθημα.
Το να φάω 2-3 γλυκά σε μια ημέρα και να αισθάνομαι μετά καλά δεν το κατατασσω εκεί. Το υπερφαγικό για μένα ξεκινάει όταν μετά απο τις τύψεις τρώω ό,τι βρω χωρίς να ευχαριστιέμαι μέχρι να αισθανθώ δυσφορία.
Αλίμονο αν ήταν υπερφαγικό κάθε φορά που τρώγαμε πολύ απο αυτό που μας άρεσε! Εσυ θα βγάλεις όλον τον κόσμο παγκοσμίως με διατροφική διαταραχί παιδάκι μου! Για σύνελθε γιατί η υπέρμετρη δόξα σου έχει πάρει τα μυαλά νομίζω. Ε ρε τι κάνει ένα στέμμα και ένα ραβδί. Θα στα πάρω πίσω !ΚΑΙ την ανθοδέσμη!:punk:
:lol:

----------


## florage

για μενα ακομα και η μια σοκολατα (100γρ) ειναι σιγουρη εναρξη υπερφαγικου... δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το αποφυγω μετα... ακομα και χωρις ζαχαρη να ειναι αν ειναι παραπανω απο 15-20γρ την πατησα... οταν θα ειμαι σε θεση να φαω μια σοκολατα και να σταματησω εκει θα θεωρησω οτι εχω κερδισει το παιχνιδι... αλλα το βλεπω τοσο μακρυνο... 
αν τωρα εσυ μπορεις να φας μονο 1-2-3 σοκολατες και να καταφερεις να μην εχεις τυψεις με ο,τι αλλο ακολουθει, ε, τοτε εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα κι εισαι εκτος συναγωνισμου...

----------


## Ασημένια

Οχι παιδί μου, αν το πετύχαινα αυτό εδώ θα έγραφα; 
Απλά αυτό ΘΕΛΩ να πετύχω και αυτό εννοούσα πριν, ότι και να τύχει να υποκύψω στον πειρασμό μου δεν θέλω να το χαλάσω, θέλω να το ευχαριστηθώ.
Θα φανεί σύντομα αν τα καταφέρω γιατί έχω προγραμματίσει ελεύθερο. Κοίταξα το ημερολόγιο μου και επειδή είδα ότι πετύχαινε παλιότερα είπα να επαναφέρω το σχέδιο 'ελεύθερο" μπας και δούμε καμια βελτίωση. 
Και εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα θεωρώ νική του παιχνιδιού, όχι να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό αλλά να υποκύψω χωρίς τύψεις και χωρίς άλλα δυσάρεστα επακόλουθα. Μακρινό ξεμακρινό κάποια στιγμη θα φτάσουμε, τέλος!:bouncy:

----------


## florage

και ποιος δεν θελει...
οταν λες ελευθερο, εννοεις ελευθερο-ελευθερο; ή προκαθορισμενο;
εννοω να εχει πρωτα θεσει καποια ποσοτικα ή ποιοτικα ορια...
καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι, ειναι πραγματι ενα κρας τεστ αυτο...

θυμασαι, εμενα αυτα τα ελευθερα ξυπνησαν την διαταραχη μου την οποια παραδοξως ειχε κοιμησει η διαιτα... οποτε προς το παρον και μονο η λεξη με τρομαζει... αλλα θα ρθει κι η σειρα μου που θα παει... σ αυτο το θεμα θα ειμαι εγω πισω σου...

----------


## Ασημένια

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα τι και πώς αλλά σίγουρα θα έχει ζάχαρη,χαχα!
Στα πιο παλιά έτρωγα ό,τι είχα στερηθεί μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Βασικά δεν θέλω να τα λέω γιατί δεν είναι σωστά αλλά απο την άλλη σάμπως είπα ότι συμβουλεύω κανέναν να το κάνει;
Ε θα το πω, έτρωγα μόνο γλυκά.Ξεθύμαινα και μετά μπορούσα να βγάλω την εβδομάδα.
Αυτή τη φορά θα το κάνω πιο ήπιο μάλλον. Απλά θέλω να φάω ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξη μου χωρίς να σκέφτομαι και να κάνω υπολογισμούς. Καλά αυτό αποκλείεται αλλά θα προσπαθήσω.
Επίσης στόχος είναι και να απενοχοποιήσω κάποια τρόφιμα και κυρίως τα γλυκά, φαντάζομαι και δικός σου!

----------


## florage

αυτη τη στιγμη στην λιστα απενεχοποιησης βρισκονται μ αυτην την σειρα: 
φρουτα,
δημητριακα (εκτος βρωμης που την απενεχοποιησα πρωτη πρωτη)
οσπρια
ζυμαρικα ολικης
ξηροι καρποι
αλκοολ
καλα λιπαρα
και τελευταια και καταιδρωμενη η ζαχαρη...
μη σου πω με τα γλυκακια που κανω ανευ οτι παιζει και να μην την βαλω ποτε στη λιστα... αντε σε ενα παγωτακι σε πολυ ειδικες περιπτωσεις (μου εχω ταξει το νεο του παρλιαρου με ζαντουγια για την μερα του πασχα) 

με την πρωτεινικη που εκανα ακομα και τα λαχανικα στερηθηκα, δεν σου λεω για τα φρουτα... τα δε καλα λιπη (ελαιολαδο αβοκαντο) ουτε με το κυαλι... οποτε δημιουργησα πολλα απωθημενα.. κι αν σκεφτεις οτι την εκανα 2 χρονια εχω δουλεια μπροστα μου... εχθες εφαγα με μιας ενα αχλαδι φετελ (που θεωρειται 2πλη μεριδα φρουτου) και μετα ψιλοαγχωθηκα... το πρωι ετρεξα να ζυγιστω αν και υποτιθεται θα το κανω μονο καθε δευτερα πλεον... τοοοοσο tragiiiiic...

το διαστημα που εκανα ενα ελευθερο γευμα την εβδομαδα (3-4ωρο τσιμπουσι κανονικο) αυτα στα οποια αλλαζα τα φωτα ηταν σοκολατες πιτσα μπυρα. αλλα αρρωστημενα... ενιωθα μετα 2 μερες πρισμενη... κι ομως μονο 3-4 ωρες την εβδομαδα αρκουσαν να παρω σταδιακα 5 κιλα. κι ας ημουν τυπικη τις υπολοιπες 6 μερες και 20ωρες... ισως επειδη εχασα πολλα κιλα με οχι και τον πιο φυσιολογικο τροπο το σωμα μου εδειχνε πολυ ευκολα την ταση να ανεβει.. οποτε δεν παιρνει για πειραματα απο τωρα... καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και μενα η ωρα μου για κρας τεστ αλλα θελω να προπονηθω αρκετα μεχρι τοτε...

----------


## Ασημένια

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!

ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble:

Ετσι μεγάλα να τα βλέπω, να καμαρώνω! Ειδικά σε στιγμές που νιώθω να πέφτω.

Κόριτσια περιμένω και τα δικά σας για να αισθανθώ ακόμα πιο τέλεια!:starhit:

----------


## florage

18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑΣ!!!

ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες!!!!!

και τα καλυτερα ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!!!

ασημενια μην πεφτεις! στο υψος σου!
ΑΜΠΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΜΠΡΑ ΛΕΜΕ... ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΜΕ!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

Καλημέρα, 9 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό!!! αν και χθες έφαγα παραπάνω από ότι θα έπρεπε να φάω, πρεπει να ξεπέρασα κατα πολύ τις θερμίδες μου παρότι μαγείρεψα υγιεινά, χωρίς καθόλου λάδι και έκανα και σόγια αντί για κρέας...οι ριμάδες οι αραβικές πίτες φταίνε (250 θερμίδες η μία, και έφαγα 2 το μεσημέρι και μια το βραδυ:grind:, αχ τι να τις κανω που είναι πεντανόστημες)
τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι ότι με γλυκά στα ντουλάπια και γενικώς με διάφορα μέσα στο σπίτι, έφαγα φαγητό και όχι ότι να'ναι!
αυτό το στρες το ριμαδιασμένο με έχει κάνει να ξεστρατίσω πολύ από την διατροφή μου! 
αν και είμαι χαρούμενη για τον σχετικό έλεγχο ...περιμένω πως και πως να παραδώσω την εργασία μου την άλλη εβδομάδα και να τελειώνω με αυτό το άγχος! αχ κορίτσια ελπίζω να αντλήσω από εδώ θετική ενέργεια σήμερα .....γιατί αυτό το μονοπάτι ...είναι δύσκολο :roll: παρόλα αυτά αύριο θα κλείνω 10 και δεν πρόκειται για κανέναν να το χαλάσω! εγώ είμαι υπεύθυνη των πράξεών μου εγώ θα με βγάλω από την λάσπη!
:eureka:

----------


## lost kitten

αχ πάνω στην φούρια μου δεν σας συγχάρηκα. Μπράβο κορίτσια, χίλια μπράβο! κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω εσάς σκέφτομαι , να μπώ να γράψω, να πάρω δύναμη:bisou:

----------


## florage

lost kitten στην συγκεκριμενη φαση με τοσο στρες γνωμη μου ειναι να μην δινεις και τοσο σημασια στις θερμιδες, δεν ειναι παρα ενας ψυχαναγκασμος κι αυτος και ενας παραπανω λογος να μας γεμιζουμε με ενοχες... ας τις αφηνουμε για πιο χαλαρες καταστασεις...

ας μενουμε στο οτι καταφεραμε μια ακομα μερα καθαρης διατροφης ποιοτικα που εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια...
αντε κι αυριο θα δουμε το διψηφιο κι απο σενα... κανε τα καλα σου γιατι η Ασημενια καραδοκει πισω σου για το αργυρο μεταλιο... 

τρια τεραστια Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο ενα για την καθεμια μας και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτα!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπέρα! Πώς είστε? Έχω να κάνω υπερφαγικό από τότε που έχει και η Ασημένια (δε θυμάμαι καν πότε!). Μόνο τη ζάχαρη έχω κόψει εδώ και λίγες μέρες, δεν κάνω καμμιά δίαιτα, δεν σκέφτομαι καν τί θα φάω γιατί δεν το αντέχω, ήθελα ένα διάλειμμα! Τρώω μέχρι να χορτάσω, πρωινό μεσημεριανό και βραδυνό με μπόλικη σαλάτα κι ενδιάμεσα τρώω ή φρούτο ή γλυκό ζωρίς ζάχαρη τύπου ζελέ! Είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος, κυριολεκτικά, έφυγα τελείως από τα 100 κιλά που με βασάνιζαν! :) Ελάφρυνε και η ψυχή μου εκτός από το σώμα! Κορίτσια όταν δεν ασχολούμαι πάω καλά, λέω να συνεχίσω έτσι. Το μόνο που κάνω είναι ότι ζυγίζομαι κάθε μα κάθε μέρα. Αυτό δεν κατάφερα να το κόψω :(

----------


## Ασημένια

Βρε κορίτσια πόσο χαρούμενη νιώθω που τα πάμε όλες τόσο τέλεια!

Πως να σου πάει καρδιά έτσι να χαλάσεις αυτή την εκλπηκτική ομαδούλα;!

Φλωρουμπίτσα μου!Μεγάλες στιγμές και ετοιμάσου και για τεράστιες! Για μις υφήλιο σε ετοιμάζω! Μπράβο ψυχή μου!

Κίττυυυυ μου! Συγχαρητήρια κοριτσάκι μου! Μη σκας για τις πιτούλες εννοείται!Βλέπω ότι έχεις και εργασία να παραδώσεις και έχεις και άγχος ε πόσο καλύτερα να τα πας; Για να δουλέψει καλά το μυαλουδάκι άλλωστε θέλει υδατάνθρακα, έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι η μοναδική πηγή ενέργειας για τον εγκέφαλο!
Αχ να μου πεις και πως μαγειρεύεις τη σόγια, κιμά σόγια εννοείς ε; Ηταν νόστιμο; Εχω πάρει και εγώ και ακόμα να αξιωθώ!

----------


## aiglh!

γεια σας!!θελω να μπω και εγω στη παρεα. ουσιαστικα εγω δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο θεμα βαρους απλα εχω θεμα με τα υπερφαγηκα, λαθος διαχειριση συναισθηματων καταληξη παντα μα παντα σε υπερφαγηκο.
σημερα εκανα ενα υπερφαγηκο λογω του χωρισμου που ειχα προσφατα και ακομη υποφερω...εφαγα 1 τσουρεκι απο τα μαξ περι, ενα τεραστιο ατομικο κοκ και ενα μπολ τσιζκεικ και ολα αυτα μεσα σε ενα τεταρτο. τωρα ειμαι χαλιααααααααααααααααααααα α
με ταχυκαρδια και ετοιμη να φουνταρω....ελπιζω απο εδω και περα να ελεγχω λιγο...ειχα να κανω υπερφαφηκο κοντα στις 2 βδομαδες και σημερα τα θαλασσωσα

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Εχω αντέξει 8 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ και είμαι καλά!:spin::spin::spin:


Αίγλη!!!Καλώς όρισες στο παρεάκι μας!:tumble:
Σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν θα πω τα γνωστά μου, θα μείνω στο
mood του τόπικ και θα αρκεστώ σε ένα ΑΜΠΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΜΠΡΑ! 
(Διάβασε λίγο πίσω απο την 4 και μετά κυρίως και θα καταλάβεις ;) )
Σήμερα είναι μια καινούργια μέρα ε; τέρμα τα κλαψουρίσματα!:yes::spin:
Καλή σου επιτυχία!

----------


## florage

καλημεεεεραααα!!!!

aiglh! το πνευμα μας εδω ειναι να καταγραφουμε μονο θετικες μερες και να παιρνουμε δυναμη απο αυτες! τα υπολοιπα απλα τα προσπερναμε και συνεχιζουμε στην θετικη καταμετρηση!
σκεψου απλα οτι σημερα ειναι η πρωτη σου μερα χωρις τιποτα περιττο και οτι θα ακολουθησουν πολλες ακομα! ζησε την! στο χερι σου ειναι!

19 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΥΦΟΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΑΦΡΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙΟΥ!

το κρας τεστ μου εχθες με αλκοολ (αλλο ενα θεμα για μενα) εληξε με απολυτη επιτυχια. αραιωσα ενα ποτηρακι με πολυ σοδα εβοσκα και τα κριτσανιστα μου λαχανικουλια κι εκανα ενα 2ωρο τσιμπολογημα μπροστα στην τηλεοραση χωρις αυτη τη φορα να ειναι καλεσμενες και οι ενοχες στο παρτυ. το βραδυ βεβαια τρελαθηκα στο τσιρ τσιρ αλλα η εικονα μου στον καθρεφτη το πρωι μου εστελνε φιλακια!

μια γλυκια καλημερα και ενα υπεροχο σαββατοκυριακο! απο την καθε κατασταση να κραταμε μονο τα καλα!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλωράκο τρέλανε μας και άλλο ρε!!!Φλώρα VS Αλκοόλ 1-0
Ελα να έρχεται το επόμενο θύμα...για να δούμε τι θα κατατροπώσεις στο επόμενο κρας τεστ! 
Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!:roll:

----------


## florage

αν περιμενεις να σου πω σοκολατα, αυτο θα ειναι μεγαλο ντερμπι και χρειαζεται σκληρη προπονηση μεχρι τοτε... δεν μου αρεσει να ρισκαρω γιατι ειναι ωραια εδω στην κορυφη...:smilegrin:

το καλαμι που εχω καβαλησει δεν τ αφηνω, δεν τ αφηνω....

----------


## sweetOctober

Τα έγραψα στο άλλο, δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό! Πηγαινα προς υπερφαγικό αλλά το έκοψα...εν τη γεννέση του! Είμαι πολύ πολύ πολύ περήφανη! Από 31/3 χωρίς υπερφαγικό!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Φλωράκο τρέλανε μας και άλλο ρε!!!Φλώρα VS Αλκοόλ 1-0
> Ελα να έρχεται το επόμενο θύμα...για να δούμε τι θα κατατροπώσεις στο επόμενο κρας τεστ! 
> Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!:roll:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Οχι σοβαρά θεωρείς τις 2-3 σοκολάτες υπερφαγικό; Εγώ με μία δεν ευχαριστιέμαι ποτέ. 
> Αυτό που ήθελα να πω ότι το υπερφαγικό για εμένα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με ποσότητα αλλά κυριώς με το συναίσθημα.
> Το να φάω 2-3 γλυκά σε μια ημέρα και να αισθάνομαι μετά καλά δεν το κατατασσω εκεί. Το υπερφαγικό για μένα ξεκινάει όταν μετά απο τις τύψεις τρώω ό,τι βρω χωρίς να ευχαριστιέμαι μέχρι να αισθανθώ δυσφορία.
> Αλίμονο αν ήταν υπερφαγικό κάθε φορά που τρώγαμε πολύ απο αυτό που μας άρεσε! Εσυ θα βγάλεις όλον τον κόσμο παγκοσμίως με διατροφική διαταραχί παιδάκι μου! Για σύνελθε γιατί η υπέρμετρη δόξα σου έχει πάρει τα μυαλά νομίζω. Ε ρε τι κάνει ένα στέμμα και ένα ραβδί. Θα στα πάρω πίσω !ΚΑΙ την ανθοδέσμη!:punk:
> :lol:


αχχαχαχχαχα κι γω ξαναρχισα τα γλυκακια, εφαγα τη γκοφρετουλα μου παλι σημερα! Ε οχι δεν ειναι υπερφαγικο, την καταευχαριστηθηκα! :starhit:

----------


## florage

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ!

αν και χρειαστηκαν μερικα ΑΜΠΡΑΚΑΤΑΜΠΡΑ το βραδυ ειδικα....

----------


## Ασημένια

Hellooooo:smilegrin:

9 ημέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumbl e:
ή μήπως φαίνεται καλύτερο ως 1 εβδομάδα και 2 ημέρες; :P

Flo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, με κάνεις υπερήφανη δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω! Α και αμπρα κατάμπρα :saint2:

Kittyyyyy μας λείπεις ρε!:sniffle:
Εμφανίσου!!!!!

Και εσύ Αίγλη!

----------


## florage

216 ωρες Ασημενια!!! πως σου φαινεται;;;

Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο ! ! ! κουκλα!!! ποτε θα με μαθεις που βρισκεις τις φωτογραφιες με τα ωραια μηνυματα και πως τα βαζεις εδω;;; ζηλευω!!! θελω κι εγω...

κοριτσια εμφανιστειτε κι οι υπολοιπες, μην μας αφηνετε μονες... τα ομαδικα καταμρα ειναι πολυ πιο μαγικα!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

:lol: τέλειο μου φαίνεται. Ευχαριστώ αλλά με εμπνέεις και εσύ να ξέρεις!

Οσο για τις εικόνες ζήλευε, ζήλευε, δεν σου λέω!:P
Κοίτα αν γκουγκλάρεις στις εικόνες "motivational quotes" σου βγάζει διάφορα για τη ζωή κλπ. Οπότε με την ανάλογη λέξη δίπλα σου βγάζει αυτό που θες, αν πατήσεις πχ fitness θα σου βγάλει 1002 που θα προσπαθουν να σε παρακινήσουν να πάρεις τον π@π@ σου και να ασκηθείς, κάπως έτσι.

Οποια σου αρέσει λοιπόν την αποθηκεύεις στο pc σου. Mετά έρχεσαι εδώ, δεν απαντάς με quick reply -όπως φαντάζομαι κάνεις- αλλά πατάς το "post reply" που βρίσκεται κάτω απο το τελευταίο ποστ της κάθε σελίδας. 
Εκει αφου γράψεις το ποστ πιο κάτω λέει attachment και εκεί δίπλα εσύ πατάς το "Αναζήτηση..."!
Με την αναζήτηση λοιπόν βρίσκεις τις εικόνες/φωτό που έχεις στον υπολογιστή σου, επιλέγεις αυτή που θες πατάς άνοιγμα και αυτό ήταν! Τέλος πάλι post reply και τσουπ να το το ποστ.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα γιατί και εγώ δεν το πολυέχω μη νομίζεις. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος που την βάζεις κατευθείαν εδώ χωρίς να την αποθηκεύσεις στο pc σου αλλά δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς ό,τι μου αρέσει θέλω να το έχω. Αν έχεις απορία εδώ είμαι.

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα δώστε κι δω άμπρα κατάμπρα βρε παιδιά, λίγη ξουξουφαγική υπερσκόνη! Αντεχω αντεχω αντεχω, αρχισα και φοβερη γυμναστικη, πολυ πολυ πολυ περπατημα, και με βοηθα πολυ με τις υπερφαγιες! Αντεχωωωωωωωωωωωωω 6 days!

----------


## florage

3 βδομαδες θα κλεισω σημερα το βραδυ αποτε σας κλεβω μια μερα...

σημερα η 21η καλη μερα....

καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε! 

Ασημενια ευχαριστω πολυ για τον κοπο σου να τα γραψεις ολα αυτα. ειμαι τοσο χαζη που πελαγωσα και τα παρατησα! θα ξαναπροσπαθησω καποια στιγμη που θα νιωσω πιο υπομονετικια αλλα οπως και να χει ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩ!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα και καλή εβσομάδα!

Σήμερα έκλεισα 10 ημέρες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΟ!:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumb le:

Καλή η "αποτοξινωσούλα" αλλά απο εδώ και πέρα στοχεύω μόνο στο μέτρο και την ισορροπία!
Πολύ δύσκολο για εμένα αλλά όχι και ακατόρθωτο φυσικά!
Αμπρα κατάμπρα και δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα!:yes:

Flooooo 21 ημέρες;!!(έστω και με κλεψιά :P)
Μπράβο και ξαναμπράβο, δεν θα βαρεθώ να στο λέω!
Για τις εικόνες δες το ξανά με την ησυχία σου και όποτε θες είμαι εδώ!

Προς το παρον αρκέσου σε αυτή που σου αφιερώνω

----------


## sweetOctober

1 εβδομάδα!!! Πάμε γερά!!!!!!:bouncy:

----------


## Ασημένια

Helloooo:starhit:

11 πλήρως ισορροπημένες μερούλες...και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!(πάει η ισορρροπία :lol: )

_Note to self:
Την επόμενη φορά που θα σου περάσει η παραμικρή ιδέα να τα καταστρέψεις όλα, σκέψου έστω για ένα δευτερόλεπτο ΠΟΣΗ χαρά σου δίνει η ισορροπία!:yes:_

----------


## florage

21 DAYS DONE.....

.....ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑΑΑΑ!!!!

Ασημι, προσφατα γλιτωσα σιγουρο υπερφαγικο σκεπτομενη ακριβως αυτο... τοσες μερες επιτυχιας ειναι κριμα να τις μηδενισω... σιγουρα δουλευει!!!

----------


## florage

22 ΜΕΡΕΣ!

ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ!!!

Κ α λ η μ ε ρ α α α ! ! !

----------


## Ασημένια

Κα λ η μ έ ρ α !!!!!!

12 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tum ble::tumble:

Και ενώ χθες έκαναν παρέλαση απο μπροστά μου δεκάδες λιχουδιές και ενώ μου είχα επιτρέψει να φάω ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξη μου, εγώ δοκίμασα μόνο μια μπουκιά.
Χωρίς καμία πίεση, σχεδόν αυθόρμητα. :wow:
Γιατί απλά ήταν επιλογή μου να μην φάω, δεν ήταν κανένα εσωτερικό "πρέπει" που μου το επέβαλε. Μπορούσα να φάω αλλά δεν ήθελα.
Και κάπου εδώ βρίσκονται τα καλά του να είσαι αντιδραστικός χαχαχα

Φλο μου:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::tumble::tumble:: tumble:

----------


## florage

μπραβο βρε ασημενια!

ετσι να εισαι! αντιδραστικια! δεν υπαρχουν πρεπει και μην υπαρχουν μονο αυτα που εμεις θελουμε να υπαρχουν...

κι εγω προχθες υπο πιεση να δοκιμασω τα καινουρια fonzies, εχει λυσαξει ο αντρας μου με δαυτα, εφαγα μισο (κομματακι, οχι πακετο ε;) με σκοπο να φαω και το υπολοιπο αλλα του το εδωσα πισω.χαααλιααα!!! και το εκανα τοσο ευκολα κι αβιαστα που το ξεχασα μετα...

πολυ σωστο και το μηνυματακι σου, οταν δεν βλεπουμε τον προοριμο λογω αποστασης, ας γυρισουμε να δουμε που ηταν η αφετηρια, που επισης αχνοφαινεται για να παιρνουμε κουραγιο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο κορίτσια με το καλό και ο μήνας Φλωρανς! Πάμε γερά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## florage

.
.
. 2 3 η μ ε ρ ε ς κ α θ α ρ ε ς ! ! !

χωρις καθολου κοπο................
................νομιζω οτι βρηκα τον τροπο!!!!


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Κ α λ η μ έ ρ α!!!!

13 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Αν και δεν μου αρέσει το νουμεράκι, προσπερνώ!

Φλωράκο μιά απο τα ίδια, χωρίς καθόλου κόπο! :wow:
Βρε λες να έγινε το κλικ;!:spin:

----------


## florage

τωρα που το λες, ακουσα νομιζω κατι... λες να ηταν αυτο ή απλα μεταλλασσομαι σε ζαν νταρκ;

μην σε τρομαζει το νουμερακι!!! ειναι το πιο γουρικο. αρκει να το περασεις μονο μια φορα!
συγχαρητηρια! κλεινεις μισο μηνα!!! το θες και σε ωρες; :p

----------


## sweetOctober

10 μέρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεες :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## florage

24!!!!
οεοοοο!!!:roll::roll::roll:

καλημεεεερααααα!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

***2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ***:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Φλο:thumbup::spin:

----------


## hellogirl

5 ημέρες!
Δεν μπορώ να πω πως δεν σκέφτομαι το φαγητό....(κάθε στιγμή)...όμως πλέον είμαι αποφασισμένη :wow:

----------


## florage

μπραβο κοριτσια!!!! συνεχιζουμε γεραααααα.....

hellogirl κι εγω συνεχως σκεφτομαι τι θα φαω στο επομενο γευμα ωστε να ειμαι ετοιμη και να μην ψαχνομαι τελευταια στιγμη αλλα πλεον οι σκεψεις μου στριφογυριζουν σε ποιοτικα τροφιμα και πρωταγωνιστουν τα λαχανικα τα φρουτα συνθετοι υδατανθρακες και οχι σοκολατες γαρυδακια οπως παλιοτερα...

----------


## hellogirl

Κι εγώ σήμερα ήθελα να πάω στο μάρκετ και να φάω σοκολάτα ,ενώ την είχα προγραμματίσει σε 2 ημέρες...και έτσι καθάρισα 2 μηλαράκια...και ησύχασα. Το έχω πλέον στόχο,σοκολάτα θα φάω όταν πραγματικά πρέπει!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!

***15 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ***

Ηellogirl καλώς ήρθες! Συνέχισε το ίδιο δυναμικά! Είσαι σε φάση απώλεια βάρους ή απλά ισορροπίας;

Κορίτσια εγώ μέχρι που σκέφτομαι σοβαρά στο επόμενο υπερ- που θέλω να αργήσει πολύυυυ- να το ρίξω στα υγιεινά. Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ. 
Αλλά ασε μας μωρέ, αφού δεν θα ξανακάνω, άμπρα κατάμπρα ωμμμμ

----------


## xaroula_ed

Έ

----------


## florage

25!!!
με πολλα αμπρα καταμπρα εχθες , μερικα ωμμμμ την βγαλαμε την μερα...

αντε παμε γερα!!!!

μπειτε κι αλλες στο παιχνιδι...

δεν σας κρυβω οτι αυτο που με συγκρατησε εχθες τελικα ηταν με τι μουτρα θα εμφανιζομουν εδω σημερα... και δουλεψε!!! οποτε η 25η ημερα αφιερωμενη σε σας εδω!!!!
ΜΑΖΙ Δ Ε Ν ΤΑ ΦΑΓΑΜΕ! 
:tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## lost kitten

Καλημερα σας :bisou: επιτέλους ιντερνετ

----------


## lost kitten

16 μέρες χωρίς .......αμα μετράω σωστά :kiss: δυστυχώς δεν έκανα σωστή διατροφή αλλά δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό και αυτό μετράει περισσότερο πόπο ξεπέρασα τον μισό μήνα:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: ωραία. 
πολύ κουραστικό αυτό το διάστημα αλλά απέδειξα στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, τόσο στην σχολή όσο και με τα υπερφαγικά.
Κορίτσια συγνώμη για την αποχή αλλά δεν είχα ιντερνετ....χαχα αυτοί οι λογαριασμοί

----------


## lost kitten

Μπράβο σε όλες μας :) χίλια συγχαρητήρια 
Πόσο χαίρομαι που είμαι ξανα κοντά σας. 
Πόση χαρά είχα στο 10ημερο :yawn:αλλα δεν μπορεσα να σας το πώ :wow:
:eureka::eureka:χαίρομαι απίστευτα που είμαστε καλά και στον αγώνα για την αποφυγή των υπερφαγικών.

----------


## lost kitten

φλομ, ασημένια πλησιάζουμε τα μετάλλια που λέγαμε :roll::roll::roll: χαχαχα και εμένα μου έλειψες ασημένια αλλά δεν ένιωθα άνετα στο ιντερνετ καφέ , για να πω την αλήθεια, να ανοίξω το σαϊτ μας....ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις:love:
Πάμε δυναμικά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

τώρα που ξαναμέτρησα 17 είναι οι μέρες .....Καλέ πως πέρασαν έτσι !!!!!!!!

----------


## florage

συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα χαμενη γατουλα! χαιρομαι που αυτος ηταν ο λογος που ησουν χαμενη αυτες τις μερες!!! δεν πειραζει που δεν πανηγυρισαμε μαζι τις 10 μερες, θα πανηγυρισουμε διπλα για τις 20 μερες!!!
η καθε μερα που περναει ειναι μια ακομη αποδειξη οτι μπορουμε και χωρις! με αμπρα καταμπρα ή χωρις, με οποιοδηποτε τροπο... το αποτελεσμα μετραει!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!

***16 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ***:spin:

Τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου;:wow: 
_Kitty_ μου επέστρεψες;;!Τι χαρά!:tumble::tumble::tumble:
Και όχι απλή επιστροφή, καλέ εσύ ήσουν βράχος με τα όλα σου! _ΜΠΡΑΒΟ,ΜΠΡΑΒΟ,ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ!_




> _Originally posted by florage_
> 25!!!
> με πολλα αμπρα καταμπρα εχθες , μερικα ωμμμμ την βγαλαμε την μερα...
> 
> αντε παμε γερα!!!!
> 
> μπειτε κι αλλες στο παιχνιδι...
> 
> δεν σας κρυβω οτι αυτο που με συγκρατησε εχθες τελικα ηταν με τι μουτρα θα εμφανιζομουν εδω σημερα... και δουλεψε!!! οποτε η 25η ημερα αφιερωμενη σε σας εδω!!!!
> ...


Χαχαχαχα! Έτσι Φλο, τον φόβο μας να 'χεις! 
Αν και εντάξει εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλα τα κάνεις για το μεγαλύτερο στέμμα αλλά τεσπά...:P
Πωπω κορίτσι μου μια ανάσα απο τον μήνα! Τα πας τόσο τέλεια, δεν έχω λόγια!_ Είσαι καταπληκτική!_:yes:

Έλα και πετάει η ομάδα!:tumble:

----------


## florage

καλημερα!!!!

και την 26η μερα σε σας την χρωσταω!!! αχ αυτα τα σαββατοκυριακα ή καλυτερα τα παρασκευοσαββατοβραδα ειναι σκετοι πειρασμοι... ψηφιζω να ψηφισουμε να τα βγαλουμε απο την εβδομαδα... :P 
οχι μονο για το στεμα ασημι, και για την ανθοδεσμη, την κορδελα κι ολο το πακετο... αμ πως;;;

ομως ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα... ας περναει η καθε μερα επιτυχημενη ανεξαρτητα απο το κινητρο και τον τροπο...

συνεχιζουμε δυνατα!!! 
στα χερια μας ειναι!!!!

----------


## Νικη Παπ

καλημερα σας!!!!!!
προσπαθω και γω μαζι σας κοριτσια να παραμεινω πιστη στο προγραμμα μου και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με βοηθατε αρκετα χωρις να το 
ξερετε γιατι βλεπω οτι και αλλοι κανουν τον ιδιο αγωνα με μενα αρα δεν ειμαι μονη.
Εσεις τι διατροφη ακολουθειτε; εγω τον τελευταιο μηνα κανω τον συνδυασμο τροφων (epworth) και πραγματικα δουλευει εως τωρα.
κανει καποιος αλλος αυτην την διατροφη;συγνωμη αν φευγω απο το θεμα αλλα θα με βοηθουσε να ξερω

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλώρακο μου ΕΥΓΕ!:bigsmile: 
Έχεις δίκιο ότι τα ΠΣΚ είναι τα δυσκολότερα αλλά εκεί αποδεικνύουμε και τη δύναμη μας ε; Δεν το ξεχνάμε αυτό!
Μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση -> Μεγαλύτερη νίκη.
Πέρα απο αυτό όμως πρέπει σιγά σιγά να το ρίχνουμε και λίγο έξω χωρίς να φοβόμαστε για υπερφαγικό και τύψεις. Για εμάς που δεν στοχεύουμε στην απώλεια αυτό είναι μεγαλύτερο βήμα απο το να αντισταθούμε.
Αλλά δεν μας φοβάμαι, εδώ θα είμαστε και αργά ή γρήγορα θα τα θυμόμαστε σαν περσινά ξινά σταφύλια!

Νίκη γειά σου και καλώς ήλθες!:grin:
Χαίρομαι που καταφέρνεις να βοηθηθείς απο εμάς αλλά σίγουρα κάνεις και εσύ καλή δουλειά. 
Εννοείται ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου, όλοι εδω μέσα πάνω κάτω τα ίδια τραβάμε.
Εγώ δεν κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή, προσπαθώ απλά να τρέφομαι όσο πιο υγιείνα μπορώ.

----------


## florage

Ασημένια πολλα συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα! τα ξεχασα η γαιδουρα...

Νικη Παπ δεν την γνωριζω την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη, απορω πως μου εχει διαφυγει... αν οστοσο ειναι κατι που μπορει να προσαρμοστει στους ρυθμους ζωης σου και στις γευστικες σου προτιμησεις ωστε να μπορει να ακολουθηθει μακροπροθεσμα χωρις να σε κανει να στερεισαι τοτε εχει τις προδιαγραφες να σε οδηγησει στην επιτυχια... 
εγω ακολουθω ισοροπημενη διατροφη μακρυα απο ζαχαρη και επεξεργασμενους υδατανθρακες με πρωταρχικο στοχο να βρω τις ισοροπιες μου και να εξαφανισω τις υπερφαγικες μου τασεις και μακροπροθεσμα θα ηθελα να διωξω 3-4 κιλακια καποια στιγμη αλλα χωρις να βιαζομαι και να αγχωνομαι... 
μπες κι εσυ στο παιχνιδακι μας εδω δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι κινητρο δινει...

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπερα κοριτσια μου και γεια σου Νικη Παπ! 18 ημέρες ταραταταν..... Μπράβο κορίτσια πετάμε !!!!!! εγώ λέω αντι για τα σαββατοκυριακα να καταργήσουμε τα γλυκά από τον πλανήτη :) χαχαχα τέλειο ποστ ασημένια 
Πολύ ωραίες μέρες μας κάνει. αχ μπράβο μας κορίτσια και εγώ πάντως χθες όλο αμπρα καταμπρα ήμουν. 
λοιπόν Νικη Παπ εγώ ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να κάνω δίαιτα με την έννοια συγκεκριμένου πλάνου και γενικά το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μάθω να ελέγχο την ποσότητα. νομίζω ότι μόνο έτσι θα ελευθερωθώ από την ψυχαναγκαστική υπερφαγία :) αν και σε 2 εβδομάδες που θα θέσω καινούργιο στόχο (ελπίζω να καταφέρω τον τωρινό πρώτα) θα προσπαθήσω να τρώω πολύ σαλάτα ψάρια κοτόπουλα, σωστά δημητριακά :)
florage μου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, και κουράγιο και κίνητρο :bouncy::yes:
αχ ασημένια μου θα το πιστέψεις ότι η απογοήτευση που δεν μπορούσα να συμμετέχω εδώ ήταν μεγαλύτερη από το να φάω παχυντικά.... και αυτό γιατί πάντα τα παρατούσα με το που γινόμουν λίγο καλύτερα οπότε τώρα φοβόμουν μην τυχόν και το αφήσω πάλι. ειλικρινά ακόμα με ενοχλεί το νούμερο τον ρούχων μου και με τρομοκρατούν τα καλοκαιρινά αλλά αυτή την φορά θέλω να με δώ ευτυχισμένη και ζωντανή όπως θα πρέπει να είμαι και να είναι κάθε άνθρωπος στον κόσμο.
τις προάλλες έκανα μία βόλτα και τράβηξα κάτι φωτογραφίες που μου άρεσαν και είπα να τις ανεβάσω!! Φιλάκια πολλά :love:

----------


## lost kitten

δυστυχώς είναι πολύ μεγάλα αρχεία για να ανεβούν, δεν πειράζει, πάντως ήταν πολύ ωραίες χαχα

----------


## Ασημένια

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!

***17 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ***

(Εντωμεταξύ έχω ταυτιστεί τόσο πολύ που λέω μόνο 17; Που είναι ο μήνας μου; χαχαχα Φλο όπως καταλαβαίνεις εσύ μας οδηγείς!:yes: :starhit: )

Κίττυ μου έχεις δίκιο και εγώ το σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές έτσι. Δεν θέλω να 'προδώσω' αυτό το τόσο επιτυχημένο παρεάκι! Απο την άλλη όμως μη λέμε χαζά, όοοο,τι και να γίνει εδώ οι αγκαλιές είναι ανοιχτές. Δεν έχει ντροπές, απογοητεύσεις και τέτοια...
Κρίμα που δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τις φωτο σου. Μήπως αν τις μίκραινες;

----------


## florage

η 27ημερα κυλησε πολυ ευκολα κι αβιαστα εντελως φυσικα...

ευχη μου να κυλησει ετσι ολη η εβδομαδα για ολες μας!!!

αξιζουμε πολλα μπραβο κοριτσια! να το λεμε καθε πρωι στον καθρεφτη μας!!!

πολλες καλημερες και μια χαρουμενη κι ισοροπημενη εβδομαδα για ολες!!!

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπέρα !!!!!! σε όλη την παρέα 19 !!!!!! και περιμένω το 20 αύριο με χαρά και ενθουσιασμό!!! μπράβο σε όλες μας :D καλή δύναμη και μην ξεχνάτε αμπρα κατάμπρα !!! φιλακια πολλά:kiss:

----------


## lost kitten

καλέ ασημένια τι ωραία που είναι τα ποστ σου ......τα κλέβω :)

----------


## florage

καλημεραααα!!!!!

28 μερες απολυτα συνειδητοποιημενες διατροφικα!!!:bouncing::bouncing::bounci ng:

2 ανασες πριν το μηνα!

:tumble::tumble::tumble:

γατουλα θα πανηγυρισουμε σημερα για τις 2 10αδες;

ασημενια κατι εορταστικο για σημερα....:spin::spin::spin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Hello girls!!!!!

18 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ, ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ:tumble::tumble::tumble:

ΠΩΠΩΠΩΠΩΠΩ σκίζουμε :wow:, φτου μας!

----------


## lost kitten

τέλειο ασημένια :P¨σήμερα 20 μέρες.!!!!!! 20 !!!!! οεο 20!! 
με πολλά πολλά πολλά αμπρα κατάμπρα χθες!
το κακό είναι ότι δεν άντεξα χθες και έφαγα ζάχαρη:no:
δυστυχώς πάει ο στόχος να κόψω την σάκχαρη για 2 εβδομάδες, θα το προσπαθήσω ξανά από σήμερα !!!
δύο μέρες φλο!!!!!!! να ξέρεις θα έχεις στέψη !!!! χαχαχα
Μπράβο μας κορίτσια, πριν από ένα μήνα πέθαινα στα υπερφαγικά και τώρα νιώθω τόσο υπερήφανη και δυνατή! δεν ξέρω άμα συμβαίνει και σε εσάς αλλά κάθε μέρα, όλο και πιο πολύ, νιώθω την ανάγκη να κάνω τον κόσμο μου καλύτερο!!! θέλω να είμαι ευτυχισμένη και θα παλέψω για αυτό!!!!! 
δεν σας είπα ξεκίνησα να περπατάω και να κάνω ποδήλατο κάθε μέρα !!!! μέχρι τώρα γραφόμουν σε ένα γυμναστήριο (τα έσκαγα κιόλας $) ) και μετά πήγαινα κανα δύο φορές τον μήνα, αφού δεν περνούσα καλά γιατί να μπώ στον καταναγκασμό! τώρα πάω την βόλτα μου κάνω και την ελαφριά γυμναστική μου και ζω όμορφα! άρχισα να ζωγραφίζω, να ενδιαφέρομαι για την σχολή μου και να ξαναπατάω στα δικά μου (και μόνο στα δικά μου) πόδια :bigsmile:
Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να είναι παροδικό αλλά το γεγονός ότι μπορώ να το κάνω και εκτιμάω πλέον τα όσα έχω καταφέρει....ίσως κάποια στιγμή να με οδηγήσει στην απελευθέρωση της διατροφικής διαταραχής. 
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και σας εύχομαι καλή δύναμη! το νου σας και οι δύο, δύο ανάσες μείνανε για να κλείσετε μία ακόμα δεκάδα :bouncing:

----------


## sweetOctober

2 βδομαδούλες πέρασαννννννννννννννννννν νννννννννν με ελάχιστο αγώνα, αφού όταν ήθελα κάτι πολύ ενέδιδα αλλά με μέτρο! (πατατάκια και 2 γλυκάκια :blush: )
Καληηηηηηηηη δύναμη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πάμε γερά!!! Η τροφή δε μας ελέγχει, εμείς επιλέγουμε τί τρώμε και πόσο!
Ειμαστε τοσο δυνατες!!!!
Νικη καλωσηρθες!!!!! :bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> τέλειο ασημένια :P¨σήμερα 20 μέρες.!!!!!! 20 !!!!! οεο 20!! 
> με πολλά πολλά πολλά αμπρα κατάμπρα χθες!
> το κακό είναι ότι δεν άντεξα χθες και έφαγα ζάχαρη:no:
> δυστυχώς πάει ο στόχος να κόψω την σάκχαρη για 2 εβδομάδες, θα το προσπαθήσω ξανά από σήμερα !!!


κι γω καλή μου αλλά δε πειράζει όσο το ελέγχουμε! Για αυτό δε θέλει να ξεφεύγουμε πολύ με υδατάνθρακες και ΄ζαχαρη! Αλλιώς όταν έχεις τον έλεγχο όλα καλά! Και το γλυκάκι χρειάζεται! Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω κι γω με τη ζάχαρη!

----------


## florage

καλημερα!!!
τελικα ειμαι η μονη που δεν βαζω εικονιτσες ετσι;;;
δεν πειραζει, αυριο θα μοστραρω το στεμμα του πρωτου νικητηριου μηνα :P :P

γιατι, ναι, ειμαι Ε Ι Κ Ο Σ Ι Ε Ν Ν Ε Α ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ καθαρη απο υπερφαγικο και μακρυα απο ζαχαρη και λευκο αλευρι!

κι επειδη ειμαι καλοψυχη καταδεχτικη και γενικα πολυ τελεια, θα σας πω, μπραβο βρε! κι εσεις μια χαρα τα πατε!!!

:love::love::love:

γατουλα και τι εγινε που εφαγες λιγη ζαχαρη, ο μεγαλος εχθρος μας ειναι τα υπερφαγικα και απο την στιμη που η ζαχαρη δεν σε οδηγησε εκει μια χαρα!!! πολυ καλο αυτο με το περπατημα και το ποδηλατο, μην το αφησεις, κι εγω ολο το λεω κι ολο στα λογια μενω... θα τονωθει κι αλλο η ψυχολογια και μετα ποιος σε πιανει!!! αντε ετοιμαζεται και το δικο σου στεμμα σιγα σιγα και θα ειναι και ποιο καλογυαλισμενο!

προτεινω μαλιστα να παιρνει η καθε μια μας εναν επαθλο μολις κλεινει μηνα και στο τελος να μετραμε ποια εχει τα ποιο πολλα... τι λετε;

----------


## Ασημένια

Helloooooo:tumble:

19 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Πωπω Φλο τι μεγαλοψυχία ρε, μας σκλάβωσες!
Δεν σε παραξηγώ όμως, μπάζει πολύ αέρα εκεί στην κορυφή χαχαχα
Αχ, αχ έχουμε απονομές αύριο, ε ρε γλέντια! :tumble::tumble:
Για πες πως τον εννοείς τον έπαινο; Καλά εγώ μέσα θα είμαι έτσι και αλλιώς, όπου γάμος και χαρά... 
Αλλά επειδή κάτι λές για "πολλά" να το κανουμε 10ήμερο καλέ, τι μήνα; 'Εχουμε και ένα βρώμικο παρελθόν...Δεν θες να μαζέψουμε τίποτα;:smug b:


Κίττυ μου τα πας τέλεια, υπέροχα, φανταστικά!:yes:
Ακούω και για περπατηματάκι και ποδηλατάκι...ουυυ ποιός σε πιάνει!
Για τη ζάχαρη χέ$#$%#ες! Το κάνεις γιατι έχεις φτάσει στο αμήν και θέλεις απεξάρτηση ή για τη διατροφή απλά;
Το έκανα και εγώ για να μειώσω λίγο τη λύσσα, δουλεύει αλλά αν είναι μόνο για διατροφή μη δίνεις σημασία. Γενικά τα μη και οι απαγορεύσεις μας τη βαράνε άσχημα καμιά ώρα και μας γυρίζει το μάτι ξέρεις! Χαλαρά λοιπόν και όχι απο το μηδέν, συνέχισε να μετράς απο εκεί που είχες μείνει. Και οι 2 ημέρες είναι πρόοδος μην τις ακυρώνεις!

----------


## florage

δεν ξερωωω να βαζουμε ενα σημαδι κατι στην υπογραφη μας σαν παρασημο; ενα αστερακι κατι διακριτικο που θα ξερουμε μονο εμεις τι ειναι; 
μπορουμε να την κανουμε κι εβδομαδιαια την καθε απονομη για να μην χανουμε το μετρημα... εγω πχ εκανα το τελευταιο υπερφαγικο δευτερα οποτε μπορω καθε τριτη που κλεινω εβδομαδα (ή τεταρτη; ολο τα μπερδευω να βαζω ενα αστερακι ακομα ή ο,τι αλλο)

μπορει να μπαζει εδω στη κορυφη αλλα ακομα μενω ανοιχτη σε προτασεις... γι αυριο δεν ξερω αν θα μπορω...

----------


## Ασημένια

Χαχαχαχα είσαι θεά ρε τέλος!:love:
Ναι ναιιιιιι μ'αρέσει αυτό με τα ατεράκια! Τι λες να τα βάζουμε στο mood; 
Λογικά θα μπαίνει απο τον πίνακα ελέγχου.
Και αν είναι στο mood λογικά θα μπαίνουν και emo! Να βάζουμε λοιπόν ένα χαμογελαστό τέτοιο;
Οχι τπτ άλλλο αλλά τα αστεράκια είναι πολύ κούτσικα μωρέ, αφου με ξέρεις θέλω μπούγιο χαχαχα
Ε όχι και εβδομαδιαίο κουκλίτσα μου, θα χάσουμε το μέτρημα με εσένα! Να μας ξεστραβώσεις θέλεις;
Πάω να δοκιμάσω να βάλω ένα.
Α και δεν πιστεύω να μας τα παίρνεις πίσω όταν κάνουμε καμιά βλακεία ε;

edit : το πέτυχα! εβαλα αυτο με το φωτοστέφανο που είναι και συμβολικό, αγιες ξέρεις!

----------


## florage

οχι τα κεκτημενα δεν μπορει να μας τα αφαιρεσει κανεις!!! δηλαδη λες για 10ημερο; να αφαιρεσω αν ειναι μερικα...
οποτε μολις ολοκληρωνεται 10αδα μηδενιζουμε και μετραμε απο την αρχη κι ετσι γινεται πιο ανταγωνιστικο το πραγμα... και τα ανθρωπακια μας υπενθυμιζουν τις κεκτημενες 10αδες ή 7αδες... καλα σημερα ειμαι καλη, 10αδες...

----------


## Ασημένια

Αχ τέλεια είναιιιιι, πολύ μου αρέσουν!:roll:
Ρε τι σου κάνει ο αέρας της κορυφής, μιλάμε έμπνευση όχι αστεία! 
Εγώ λέω να μας πει και η ξενοδόχος όταν έρθει και να καταλήξουμε στο τελικό κόνσεπτ.
Αν και η τελική αποφαση είναι δικιά σου γιατί είσαι η σταρούμπα, θέμε δεν θέμε!:love:
Πάντως δεν ενθουσιάστηκα με το μηδένισμα. Δηλαδή μεθαύριο αντί για 21 θα γράφω 1;:sniffle:
Καλά το αφήνω πάνω σου!!! 
(εγώ θα γράφω τα δικά μου σε παρενθέσεις :lol::lol::lol: )

----------


## florage

εγω επειδη καταβαθως ειμαι ταπεινη και δεν μ αρεσει να επιδεικνυομαι λεω μετα το αυριανο 30 (αυτο το εχω σιγουρο) να γραψω μεθαυριο 1 με τα 3 αγγελακια διπλα να κλεινουν τσαχπινικα τα ματακια τους... 
αλλα ας πουνε κι οι υπολοιπες συναγωνιστριες την ιδεα τους, μπορει να προκυψει και κατι καλυτερο...
βεβαια στην ακραια περιπτωση που καποια απο μας ομηγεννητω υποκυψει τα αγγελακια παραμενουν αλλα πως θα φαινεται κατα ποσο προκειται για συνεχη (μη διακοπτομενη) επιτυχια;

----------


## Ασημένια

Πφφφ σπαζοκεφαλιά μου βάζεις μαρή και είμαι και απο τον ύπνο;
Καλά γράψε εσύ 1 να γράψω εγώ 21 και έλα μετά να ζητάς ανθοδέσμες χαχαχαχα
Ανεξάρτητα απο συνεχή πορεία πάντως κάθε αγγελάκι απο μόνο του δείχνει 10ήμερη αποχή που και αυτο καρανίκη είναι για μένα.
Αν μηδενίζουμε και έχουμε και τα αγγελάκια καβατζωμένα μικραίνει το κίνητρο καλέ, λες ότι χαλάς το 10ήμερο πχ όχι το 40ήμερο.
Καλά βλακείες λέμε τώρα,αφου δεν θα ξανακάνουμε ΠΟΤΕ το ξέρωωωωω!Μήπως και να σταματήσουμε εντελώς τώρα που το σκέφτομαι χαχαχα Αποκλείεται εννοείται!

----------


## mare12

χαχαχαχαχαχα είστε για δέσιμο τελικά...! δώστε και σε μένα κάτι ρε παιδιά...αλλιώς θα είμαι πίσω στα παρασκήνια και θα τρώω το ντεκόρ, σας το λέω! Ασημένια πρόσεξε τι βραβείο θα μου δώσεις γιατί αν κρίνω απο τον προηγούμενο αναγραμματισμό...δε με βλέπω καλα:lol:

----------


## Ασημένια

χαχαχαχα σταμάτααααααα!
Θα πάρω το σοβαρό μου τώρα ( :lol: ) και θα σε καλωσορίσω στο τόπικ θετικής ενέργειας Μαρινάκι.
Εδώ κάθε μέρα γιορτάζουμε την αποχή μας απο τα υπερφαγικά, μπαίνεις γράφεις πόσες ημέρες και χαζοχαιρόμαστε όλεσ\ς μαζί χαχαχαχα
Μην ανησυχείς και θα πάρεις πρωτοκλασάτο τίτλο. Αν θες πρώτο πρώτο πρέπει να ξεμαλλιαστείς με τη Φλώρα μας αλλιώς θα βολευτείς με ο,τι σου δώσουμε στην αυριανή απονομή.
Πως τα κάνατε πώς τα φέρατε μόνο το Μις φωτογένεια θα μείνει για μένα! Αυτό που όταν ήμουν μικρή δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί τον δίνανε και η μαμά μου μου ελέγε τίποτα δεν σημαίνει παιδί μου, παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο είναι αχαχαχαχα!

----------


## lost kitten

21 μέρες!!!!!!γαία !!! φλο σε λίγα λεπτά στέψη :) χαχα
sweetOctober όντως έχεις δίκιο ο έλεγχος μετράει, και σήμερα έτυχε λόγο παρέας να φάω γλυκό αλλά έμεινα εκεί και απλά πρόσεξα μετά , περπάτησα και λίγο παραπάνω και αυτό ήταν.
φλο μου (προτεινω μαλιστα να παιρνει η καθε μια μας εναν επαθλο μολις κλεινει μηνα και στο τελος να μετραμε ποια εχει τα ποιο πολλα... τι λετε;) τί έχεις στο μυαλό σου?

----------


## lost kitten

καλέ τώρα έκανε ανανέωση και είδα τις απαντήσεις :) λοιπόν θα συμφωνήσω να βάζουμε αγγελάκι κάθε δεκαήμερο και να τα έχουμε σαν παράσημα (χαχα), οπότε κάθε δεκαήμερο ένα αγγελάκι και χαναγράφουμε 1 . απλά για να μην υπάρξουν εντάσεις απαισιοδοξίας μπορούμε να γράφουμε και τον συνολικό αριθμό σε παρένθεση. 
α και κάτι ακόμα, αφού πάρουμε ένα αγγελουδάκι (10 ήμερι) λέω να μην το χάνουμε. δηλαδή μπορεί να μετράει από 1 ξανά αλλά τα παράσημα παράσημα, όπως στον πόλεμο ;)

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> χαχαχαχα σταμάτααααααα!
> Θα πάρω το σοβαρό μου τώρα ( :lol: ) και θα σε καλωσορίσω στο τόπικ θετικής ενέργειας Μαρινάκι.
> Εδώ κάθε μέρα γιορτάζουμε την αποχή μας απο τα υπερφαγικά, μπαίνεις γράφεις πόσες ημέρες και χαζοχαιρόμαστε όλεσ\ς μαζί χαχαχαχα
> Μην ανησυχείς και θα πάρεις πρωτοκλασάτο τίτλο. Αν θες πρώτο πρώτο πρέπει να ξεμαλλιαστείς με τη Φλώρα μας αλλιώς θα βολευτείς με ο,τι σου δώσουμε στην αυριανή απονομή.
> Πως τα κάνατε πώς τα φέρατε μόνο το Μις φωτογένεια θα μείνει για μένα! Αυτό που όταν ήμουν μικρή δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί τον δίνανε και η μαμά μου μου ελέγε τίποτα δεν σημαίνει παιδί μου, παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο είναι αχαχαχαχα!


χαχαχα άπαικτη :) ξεράθηκα στο γέλιο βραδιάτικα!Μαρινάκι καλωσόρισες και από μένα!!! :tumble:

----------


## florage

καλημεραααα!!!!
ποια θετικη ενεργεια; εδω ειναι η ενεργεια της καβαλας στο καλαμι!!! και μιλαω για καλαμι μεγαλυτερο απ το μποι μου που εχει το σεβαστοτατο νουμερο 1.73:lol::lol::lol:

παρακαλω, εδω το σκηπτρο , η κορδελα και το λουλουδικο...(μπορει να ειναι και μπουκετο με αγκιναρες για να ειναι πρακτικο)
στεμα δεν θελω θα μου χαλασει το μαλι...:lol::lol::lol:

προτεινω (λογω επαθλου) να ονομαστει ο τιτλος μις αγγελοκρουσμενη!!!:lol:

30 μερες καθαρες!!! γιουπι γιουπι για για για!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτα καθως αναμενονται παραιτερω απονομες....

Μαρινακι καλωσηλθες, φροντισε καλα τις συνδεσεις σου γιατι η παραμικρη απουσια θα εκμεταλευθει απο την επομενη στο πι και φι... και δεν ειναι να χανουμε τιτλους στις μερες μας!!!!

----------


## mare12

Καλημέρα κ απο δώ! 

Καλως σε βρήκα lost kitten! :)με λένε Μαρίνα και είμαι καλά και είμαι καθαρή 24 ημέρες! χιχιχιχιχιχιχι!

Florage κορίτσι μου με τέτοιο ύψος μόνο τον πρώτο τίτλο θα μπορούσες να πάρεις! εκτός κ αν και οι υπόλοιπες είστε δίμετρες και δεν τα λέτε για να μη με φερετε σε δύσκολη θεση εμένα ως Miss Κοντούλα Λεμονιά :p

Συγχαρητήρια συγχαρητήρια συγχαρητήρια Florage! Σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο γιατί είσαι και σε περιβάλλον γεμάτο πειρασμούς.

Συγχαρητήρια και στις υπόλοιπες για την προσπάθεια και την υπομονή. Τα καλύτερα έρχονται:bouncy:

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρααααααααα!

Και ναι ναι ναι έφτασε η η μεγάλη ήμερα!

Φλώρα μου...


Ανακηρύσσεσαι επίσημα* ΣΤΑΡ* _ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ-ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ-ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ-ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΜΠΡΟΚΟΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ-ΑΓΓΕΛΟΚΡΟΥΣΜΕΝΗ-ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΛΛΟ 2013_

Ορίστε και η αγγιναροανθοδέσμη που ζήτησες!Κάτι άλλο;


*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΛΟ!ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ!*:spin::spin::spin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Και επιστρέφω με τα ταπεινά δικά μου...


20 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Μαρινάκι μπράβοοοο!Συνέχισε το ίδιο τέλεια!:starhit:

Κίττυ είδα ότι έβαλες και εσύ τα αγγελάκια σου! Πόσο τέλειααα!
Σήμερα βάζω και εγώ το δεύτερο!:tumble:Ελα παμε για το τρίτοοοο!:tumble:

----------


## florage

αχαχαχαχαχα και τα αχλαδακια μια χαρα μου κανουν... μπορω να κρατησω και τις δυο ή πρεπει να διαλεξω;;;;

ευχαριστω.... ευχαριστωωω αχ με κανετε και κοκκινιζω...

και στα δικα σας κοριτσια αντε μια- μια να κανουμε πολλα παρτυ εδω μεσα!!!

Μαρινα βαλε στο mood σου 2 αγγελακια κι εσυ να εχεις να τα δειχνεις, μην περιμενεις να στα βαλουμε εμεις γιατι δεν προκειται...
παω να βαλω κι εγω το τριτο, το καλυτερο χαχαχαχα

----------


## lost kitten

Καλημέρα ....είναι η μέρα της στέψης :yes:
Συγχαρητήρια φλό για το κουράγιο και την υπομονή σου !!!!!! και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι !!!

----------


## lost kitten

Μπράβο και σε σας κορίτσια και καλή συνέχεια σας εύχομαι !!!!! Καλά ασημένια δεν παίζεσαι έχω σκάσει στα γέλια με τον τίτλο χαχαχα
(ΣΤΑΡ ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ-ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ-ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ-ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΜΠΡΟΚΟΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ-ΑΓΓΕΛΟΚΡΟΥΣΜΕΝΗ-ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΛΛΟ 2013) ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Άπαικτη!
Και εγώ είμαι στις 22 μερούλες και περιμένω να κλείσω τον μήνα!!
δηλαδή μπορώ να το γράψω και έτσι : 2 :saint::saint:
Πολύ ωραίες μέρες μας κάνει!!!! είναι υπέροχες για περπάτημα και βόλτα!!

----------


## sweetOctober

16 meres kai midenise to konter! Φτου κι απ΄την αρχή! Ε δε πειράζει, καλά να είμαστε! Never never EVER give up!

Gatoyla ελπίζω να πηγαίνεις καλά και να μησε έριξαν τα γλυκά 
Flo αστέρι!!!
Ασημένια μπ΄ραβο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο kitten τώρα το είδα!!! Μπράβο!

----------


## florage

αποσυντονιστηκαμε λιγο με τις πτωσεις της σελιδας, αντε να μαζευομαστε παλι...

31 καθαρες ημερες και μια ελαφρως λερωμενη αλλα οχι κατεστραμενη!!!

συνεχιζουμε γερα!!!

ο αγωνας δεν σταματαει ποτε!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Κοίτα να δεις με το άτιμο που έχασα ένα παρτάκι.
Ωραία αίσθηση να χάνεις το μέτρημα πάντως...
Πως οι παμπλουτοι δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν, έτσι και εμείς σε λίγο δεν θα ξέρουμε τις καθαρές ημέρες μας. Γιούχου!:tumble:

22 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ:tumble:

Ομολογώ ότι χθες ή προχθές δεν είμαι σίγουρη τρωγόμουν άγρια να τα χαλάσω όλα αλλά κρατήθηκα και ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!:saint:

Αχ Φλο 32 είναι μην βάζεις σε κίνδυνο την σωματική σου ακεραιότητα και μαζί και την ψυχική μου ηρεμία,ναι;:smirk:
Αν είναι να μετράς έτσι πες μου να εύχομαι κάθε μέρα να τρώς έναν ηλιόσπορο παραπάνω για να σε φτάσω χαχαχα

----------


## florage

μπραβο Ασημενια για τις 22 και διπλο μπραβο που τις δυο τελευταιες τις πετυχες με φαγουρα!!!

α εγω εβαλα νερο στο κρασι μου την μετρησα απλα οχι λευκη, προς το γκρι... 

και δεν ηταν λιοσπορος!!! ενταξει;;; 

τες πα σημερα εκανα μπριαμακι μουρλια και σε σκεφτομουν...

----------


## lost kitten

Καλησπέρα !!!!!!! τρόμαξα όταν έπεσε η σελίδα , φοβήθηκα για το πότε θα ξαναλειτουργήσει ! ευτυχώς όλα καλα:blush::blush::blush:
φλο μου!!! μην ακούω χαζομάρες όλα καλά, το θέμα είναι να μην έκανες υπερφαγικό! μπράβο κορίτσια που συνεχίσατε! 
και εγώ καλά τα πήγα, ευτυχώς!
24 μέρες χωρίς!!!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Και ναι ναι οι καθαρές ημέρες έγιναν 23:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Κορίτσια δεν ξέρω αν έχετε προσέξει κάτι σχετικό αλλά εγώ όταν τρώω θαλασσινά, τα οποία λατρεύω, μετά λυσσάω για σοκολάτα, ΛΥΣΣΑΩ όμως! Την μια έλεγα θα είναι ιδέα μου, την άλλη δεν έδινα σημασία ε σήμερα έπιασα το ημερολόγιο και το καρατσέκαρα, μου συμβαίνει πάντα! Εχετε προσέξει κάτι;
Ψιλοστεναχωρήθηκα γιατί θα αναγκαστώ να τα κόψω αν είναι κάθε φορά να κινδυνεύω με υπερφαγικό.

Φλο μαρέσει που με σκέφτηκες με το μπριαμ! :starhit:
Ετσι έτσι να γίνονται οι σωστές συνδέσεις, πάνε οι εποχές που πουράκια->Ασημένια, ζήτω το μπριαμάκι χιχιχι

Κίττυ καλό μου τα πας τέλεια! Αλήθεια ποιό είναι το πιο πρόσφατο σου ρεκόρ; Νομίζω έχουμε φορτσάρει για τα καλά και τίποτα δεν μας σταματά!Φτού φτού:spin:

Αυτή είμαι εγώ 4-5 ημέρες την εβδομάδα! Παλιά ήταν 7!

----------


## Stephie_22

Γεια σας Κοριτσια!!!!!Διαβαζω τα κατορθωματα σας και ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη.Εγω απο την αλλη παροτι απειχα απο τα υπερφαγικα 2 εβδομαδες σημερα ξανακυλησα.Αισθανομαι πολυ περιεργα ,γιατι δεν θελω να ξαναανοιξει αυτο το μαυρο κεφαλαιο για μενα .Θα προσπαθησω να μην γινει .Ελπιζω να μην παχυνα με ενα υπερφαγικο,αλλα για καλο και για κακο δεν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια γιατι φοβαμαι τι θα αντικρισω!!!!Ευχομαι σε ολες σας να συνεχισετε το σκληρο αγωνα,και καποια μερα να μπορω να μπω και εγω στο παιχνιδι σας και να γραφω ποσες μερες απειχα απο τα υπερφαγικα και να χαιρομαι!!!!¨)¨)keep walking ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## florage

:saint::saint::saint: συν 4 μερουλες!!!

και μαλιστα εχθες στα γενεθλια του γιου μου εφαγα μισο κοματι τουρτα κι εμεινα εκει!!!

νομιζω μονο για την χθεσινη ημερα δικαιουμαι ενα :saint: ακομα...

Ασημενια καθε βελτιωση ειναι ενα βημα προς τα μπρος, μια νικη!!! ευχομαι συντομα το εικονακι να σε απεικονιζει μονο μια φορα τον μηνα κι αυτη πριν απ την περιοδο...

Stephie_22 μην την σκεφτεσαι καθολου αυτην την μερα που λυγισες, ανθρωποι ειμαστε ειπαμε... να εχεις στο μυαλο σου τον μισο μηνα που καταφερες και να λες μπορω και καλυτερα...

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας!!!:starhit:

24 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Στέφη μου, 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς το θεωρείς λίγο δηλαδή; Εγώ θα σου πώ μπράβο!:yes:
Εμείς εδώ βρε γιορτάζουμε και τη μία ημέρα, σιγά μην περιμένουμε μήνα για να μας πούμε μπράβο, αμ πώς!
Σε περιμένουμε άμεσα λοιπόν για να πανηγυρίζουμε για καθέ μία ημέρα σου!:spin:

Φλώραααα μου, 1/2 γλυκάκι και σταμάτησες εκεί;;; Μπράβοοοοο!:tumble: :tumble::tumble:
Ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι για εσένα αυτο το κομμάτι γιαυτό χάρηκα και πιο πολύ απο τον μήνα σου μην σου πώ. ΟΛΕ κορίτσι μου!
Να χαίρεσαι και τον γιόκα σου! Αντε βρε ολόκληρο έπρεπε να φας αλλά εντάξει σιγά σιγά!

----------


## florage

ευχαριστω Ασημι!!!

οχι απλα μισο γλυκακι, μισο κομματι τουυυυρτααα... απ αυτες που βλεπεις σε φωτο και τρεχουν τα σαλια ποταααμιιι...

χαιρομαι που χαρηκες με την χαρα μου!!! αντε να μαζευτουμε ολες μαζι πολλες χαρες να χαιρομαστε την καθε χαρα και χαρουμενες να τραγουδαμε χαρουμενα τραγουδακια χαρας!!!!

----------


## mare12

Να τον χαίρεσαι Florage! να τον καμαρώσεις όπως επιθυμείς.
Μπράβο σου που κρατήθηκες!

Στέφι έχεις κάνει την αρχή...keep walking επίσης!

Ασημένια εμάς δεν μας κέρασε ούτε ένα κομμάτακι τούρτα η κακούργα

Με λενε Μαρίνα και είμαι καθαρή 28 ημέρες...:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέραααα!

25 ημέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό!:tumble::tumble::tumble:
Ρε κορίτσια αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να το χωρέσει το μυαλό μου!:shocked2:
Ναι έχω ξαναπεράσει τέτοιο διάστημα αποχής αλλά με τέτοια ευκολία και χαλαρότητα ποτέ ξανά!
Φτού φτού,μην αυτοματιαστώ!

Καλά Φλο είσαι τρελή,χαχαχαχα...Θα πεθάνουμε απο τη πολλή χαρά μαρή έτσι όπως τα λές!

Μαρινάκι είδες, ούτε λόγος για κέρασμα! Τελικά θα της πάρουμε κανονική αμοιβή για τη δοκιμή παγωτών, δεν πιστεύω να διαφωνείς. Ντουγρού και εσύ για τον μήνα ε; Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α :wink2:

----------


## lost kitten

27 μέρες χωρίς :blush: άντε τρεις μέρες μείνανε! πολύ χαίρομαι κορίτσια μπράβο! στέφη μην ανησυχείς και συνέχισε την προσπάθεια!
φλο χρόνια πολλά για το παιδάκι σου, να είναι πάντα γερό και δυνατό και να σε βλέπει και εσένα να γίνεσαι όλο και πιο δυνατή και χαρούμενη! ασημένια μου μπράβο και ξανά συγχαρητήρια για τα ποστ σου :thumbup: είναι μούρλια!

----------


## florage

ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια για τις ευχες!

μακαρι να ησασταν κοντα να σας κερασω κι εσας τουρτιτσα να μην την σκεφτομαι στο ψυγειο που οσο να ναι ενοχλιτικο ηταν... ευτυχως κοντευει να τελειωσει κι εγω περα απο αυτη που εφαγα προχθες ουτε μαχαιρι δεν εγλυψα... τοσο αφοσιωμενη στην πορεια μου...

και ναι 35 μερουλες σημερα και συνεχιζουμε!!!

συγχαρητηρια και σε σας τα πατε ολες υπεροχα και τελικα εχουμε ολες πειστει οτι τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο...

----------


## Stephie_22

Κοριτσαρες μπραβο!!!!και πολλα συγχαρητητρια!!!!Προσπαθω και εγω σιγα σιγα να μπω στον αγωνα!!!!Θελω νασικα να σας ρωτησω κατι(αν και δεν ξερω αν το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ενδεικυται για αυτο)τοσες μερες που απεχεται απο τα υπερφαγικα, τι περιλαμβαινει συνηθως η καθημερινη σας διατροφη?

----------


## florage

καλημερα!

30+6 οι μερουλες!!!!

Stephie_22 η δικια μου διατροφη περιλαμβανει τα παντα οργανωμενα ομως σε 2αδες ή τριαδες ανα τριωρο, εκτος απο λευκο αλευρι και ζαχαρη, λιγο προσεκτικα στα λιπαρα (πλυν της τουρτας φυσικα που ηταν σχετικα λιγη και μια φορα μονο...)

----------


## mare12

Γειά σας κορίτσια! ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά.

Florage σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα που κάνεις 3αδες, παρατήρησες κάποια αύξηση; να πήρες δηλαδή βάρος ενώ δεν είχες κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό απο τις υπόλοιπες μέρες;

----------


## florage

ανεβηκα αλλα λιγοτερο απο κιλο αλλα μπροστα στην ηρεμια που νιωθω ειναι μικρο το κακο. αλλωστε ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σιγα σιγα που θα καλυψει τις ελλειψεις ο οργανισμος θα φυγει απο μονο του...

----------


## Ασημένια

Κοριτσάκια μου μπράβο σε όλες!

Εγώ σήμερα λύγισα (παραμονή πανσελήνου, τυχαίο; :smug b: ) αλλά δεν ήταν τόσο τραγικό.
Δεν έφτασα ούτε σε σημείο αηδίας ούτε έτρωγα για τη γνωστή αυτοτιμωρία. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν πιο πολύ λιγούρα-λαιμαργία παρά υπερφαγικό. Οι ποσότητες όμως ήταν σίγουρα πολύ μεγάλες.
Το βασικό πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς να μετράω στο εξής, χιχι. Ξεκινάω απο το μηδέν;
Οπως και να έχει έκλεισα 26 ημέρες και δεν είναι καθόλου λιγό για τα δεδομένα μου. Εννοείται δεν το βάζω κάτω και ακολουθώ τη συμβουλή της εικονίτσας μου!

----------


## lost kitten

29 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό !!!!!!! το κακό είναι ότι είμαι άρρωστη και σφάζομαι από τους πόνους, η αυριανή μέρα με γεμίζει δύναμη και κουράγιο αλλά ο πόνος, πόνος:o
Ασημένια μου μην το βάλεις κάτω όπως και η υπέροχη σου εικόνα! όσο για το πώς θα μετράς είναι στην δική σου διαχείριση, μην ξεχνάμε ότι εδώ είμαστε για να πάρουμε δύναμη και όχι για αγώνα δρόμου :kiss: το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να ξεχάσεις τον τεράστιο κόπο και αγώνα σου:thumbup:
στέφη μου εγώ δεν έχω κόψει τίποτα απολύτως ακόμα, σίγουρα προσέχω στις ποσότητες, δεν τρώω τους τόνους σάκχαρις και λιπαρών που έτρωγα και κυρίως περπατάω (θα έλεγα αθλούμαι αλλά ουσιαστικά το μόνο που κάνω είναι να πηγαίνω μεγάλες βόλτες και καμιά φορά να παίρνω και βαρίδια για τα πόδια και τα χέρια (να δυναμώσουν λίγο). προσπαθώ να μην νιώθω την στέρηση για να μην κάνω αντιδραστικό υπερφαγικό και να κρατάω την διάθεσή μου όσο γίνεται, βέβαια, καλή. δεν ξέρω άμα μπορεί να δουλέψει σε όλους (γιατί δεν χάνεις εύκολα κιλά) αλλά εγώ έχω ηρεμήσει αρκετά και βλέπω και κάποια διαφορά στο σώμα μου (αν και όχι στην ζυγαριά).
το μόνο που σκέφτομαι να κάνω είναι να διαχωρίσω τις τροφές , δηλαδή να τρώω μόνο υδατάνθρακα ή πρωτεΐνη ανά τετράωρο, αλλά φαντάζομαι αργότερα γιατί προϋποθέτει να κόψω την ζάχαρη πρώτα.
φλό μπράβο και ξανά μπράβο! κράτα γερά!

----------


## florage

καλημερα κοριτσακια!!!

Ασημι ενισταμαι! (σου το χρωσταω... :P ) αφου δεν αηδιασες και δεν υπηρχαν αισθηματα καταστροφης γιατι να μηδενισεις;;; ε;;;; αν μηδενισεις εσυ μηδενιζω κι εγω στις 30... δεν θα κρινουμε με 2 μετρα και 2 σταθμα... απαιτω δικαιοσυνη...
οχι βεβαια οτι και οι 26 μερες ειναι λιγες... 26 ζητωωω! για αυτες...
λοιπον πες μου τι θα γινει για να ξερω... μετραω 38 σημερα ή 7;;;

χαμενη γατουλα περαστικα σου! ελπιζω σημερα να εισαι καλυτερα... και μπραβο που δεν χρησιμοποιησες σαν δικαιολογια την αρρωστια αλλα επιμενεις...
βραβεια δεν ξερω να δινω , το αφηνω στην Ασημι αλλα εχεις ενα τεραστιο 
Σ Υ Γ Χ Α Ρ Η Τ Η Ρ Ι Α ! ! ! μεσα απο την καρδια μου!!!

----------


## lost kitten

Καλημέρα , τι όμορφη μέρα που είναι σήμερα !!!!! 30 συναρπαστικές ημέρες αποχής από τα υπερφαγικά!!!!! πολύ χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερα!!! άντε πάμε για 2 τώρα!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

_Καλημέρααααα!
Μήπως έχουμε στέψη σήμερα; 
Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να ξεκουραστεί λίγο το κεφαλάκι της Φλώρας μας και το στέμμα να ξαπλώσει στα μαλλάκια της γατούλας μας;
(Ωρα για λούσιμο Φλο, νυσάφι! :P)

Κitty μου

Κέρδισες και εσύ επάξια τον τίτλο ΣΤΑΡ Αυτοέλεγχος- Ισορροπία- Eβγαλα εξεταστική χωρίς υπερφαγικό-Μπορώ και σταματάω στο ένα γλυκό-κλπ 2013
Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να συνεχίσεις με την ίδια δύναμη κοριτσάκι μου. 
Σου αξίζουν αμέτρητα μπράβο!
Και εδώ το πιο γλυκό στέμμα, σλούρπ!

Μαρινάκι πού είσαι; Νομίζω και εσύ έχεις κλείσει μήνα ε; Είσαι και εσύ σταρούμπα και το έπαθλο μοιράζεται να ξέρεις!_

----------


## Ασημένια

Τα δικά μου,

26 και 1 χωρίς!!!

Θα το κάνω έτσι για να φαίνεται και η συνέχεια του πράγματος αλλά και να μην μηδενίσω εντελώς, 26 μερούλες είναι αυτές!
Φλό μου είσαι γενναιόδωρη σταρούμπα τελικά, με συγκινείς, χαχα! Αλλά είμαι αντικειμενική μην φανταστείς ότι είμαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου. Το δικό σου ήταν πταίσμα και έχω κάνει ίδια και δεν τα έχω μετρήσει. 
Ηταν κανονικότατο υπερφαγικό διατροφικά, δεν μου αρέσει να εθελοτυφλώ, απλά η αντιμετώπιση ήταν πολύ πιο βελτιωμένη, άρα το έσωσα λίγο ψυχολογικά. Οπως και να έχει είναι και αυτό σημαντικό βήμα, σιγά σιγά θα τα εξαλείψω εντελώς (βγαίνει ο Δρακουμέλ απο μέσα μου χαχα) είμαι αισιόδοξη.

----------


## lost kitten

χίλια ευχαριστώ κορίτσια, ευχαριστώ που παραβρεθήκατε στην στέψη μου και δέχομαι με συγκίνηση τα συγχαρητήριά σας!!!!! χαχαχα :smilegrin::smilegrin: ασημένια μου τέλειο στέμμα!!! νόστιμο φαίνεται!!! 
μπράβο ασημένια μου, έτσι ακριβώς δείξε πυγμή και πάρε ξανά το παιχνίδι στα χέρια σου !!!
αχ αύριο γυρίζω σπίτι μου για Πάσχα και έχω μια χαρά και μία ανησυχία που δεν περιγράφεται, το σπίτι μου είναι η πρωτεύουσα των υπερφαγικών , είναι το μέρος που δεν χρειάζεται να επισκεφτείς σούπερ μάρκετ για να κάνεις υπερφαγικό, κάθε ντουλάπι και καημός κάθε καημός και υπερφαγικό. ας μην συζητήσουμε για τα γλυκά τις μαμάκας μου, θα πάθω υστερία και θα ανεβάσω πυρετό! 
Κατά τα άλλα με κούρασε η αρρώστια, χθες το απόγευμα ήμουν καλύτερα και το εκμεταλλεύτηκα πήγα βόλτα αλλά το πλήρωσα σήμερα!!
φλό μου, βρε κοριτσάκι μου τι υπερφαγικό και χαζομάρες λίγη τουρτίτσα στα γενέθλια του γιου σου έφαγες, στο κάτω κάτω εγώ το θεωρώ ότι απέδειξες πόσο πολύ θέλεις να συνεχίσεις και ότι μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Μην ξεχνάς ότι όσο πιο πολλές τύψεις κρατάμε μέσα μας, τόσο πιο πιθανό να ξεσπάσουμε στο συναισθηματικό φαγητό.
φιλάκια κοριτσάκια μου, και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τα συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

1 week!!! και μάλιστα ελεύθερη!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Κοριτσάκια μου μπράβο σε όλες!
> 
> Εγώ σήμερα λύγισα (παραμονή πανσελήνου, τυχαίο; :smug b: ) αλλά δεν ήταν τόσο τραγικό.
> Δεν έφτασα ούτε σε σημείο αηδίας ούτε έτρωγα για τη γνωστή αυτοτιμωρία. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν πιο πολύ λιγούρα-λαιμαργία παρά υπερφαγικό. Οι ποσότητες όμως ήταν σίγουρα πολύ μεγάλες.
> Το βασικό πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς να μετράω στο εξής, χιχι. Ξεκινάω απο το μηδέν;
> Οπως και να έχει έκλεισα 26 ημέρες και δεν είναι καθόλου λιγό για τα δεδομένα μου. Εννοείται δεν το βάζω κάτω και ακολουθώ τη συμβουλή της εικονίτσας μου!


να μη μηδενίσεις! Τα έχεις πάει πολύ καλά! Εμένα με βοήθησε να μηδενίσω γιατί το πάλευα με νύχια και με δόντια, τώρα που είμαι χαλαρή ακόμα κι αν φάω παραπάνω δε θα μηδενίσω! Είναι θέμα αντιμετώπισης!

----------


## mare12

Συγχαρητήρια lost kitten!!! Πολλά μπράβο!!!!!!!:bouncy:

μπράβο σε όλες μας που προσέχουμε και προσπαθούμε και που όταν ξεφεύγουμε λίγο απο τη διαδρομή, επανερχόμαστε αμέσως και δεν παραμένουμε στον λάθος δρόμο.

Ναι Ασημένια κ εγω έκλεισα μηνα χωρίς υπερφαγικό. το σπουδαιότερο όμως είναι οτι χτες έφαγα ενα μπισκότο digestive με σοκολάτα...έκλεισα το πακέτο και πηγα και καθάρισα το μηλαράκι μου. Όσο για την παρασπονδία, στο πρόγραμμα είναι...μέρα με τη μέρα σπρώχνουμε όλες μας...άνθρωποι είμαστε όχι ρομποτάκια. Ήρεμα και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά....(Ελπίζω να άξιζε τον κόπο και να μην ήταν με μπριάμ...:P επίσης προσπαθώ να σου στείλω u2u και δεν ανοίγει το ρημάδι)

----------


## htsopelas_ed

συνεχισε δυνατα!

----------


## lost kitten

31 μέρες και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι, μπράβο μαρε12 χαίρομαι που έχουμε νέα σου και που έκλεισες και εσύ το μήνα σου, καλή συνέχεια :D:D
sweetOctober , μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια, και όντως είναι θέμα αντιμετώπισης (για το μηδένισμα μιλάω) 
ασημένια μου τι νέα γλυκιά μου ??? πώς είσαι? πώς τα πας; δεν είχα ωραίο σποτάκι σήμερα και στεναχωρέθηκα... χαχαχα 
φλο μου...πώς είσαι? 
φιλάκια σε όλες :spin::spin: να μου προσέχετε!!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

καλημέρα σας:bouncy: 32 μέρες αποχής!!! φιλιά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες !!!:cul:

----------


## florage

εδω ειμαι κι εγω! συνεχιζω! ολα καλα!!!

40 μερες λοιπον σημερα...

συγχαρητηρια σε ολες μας ! 
δεν εχει σημασια αν σπασει και μια φορα το σερυ, σημασια εχει να το αγνοουμε και να συνεχιζουμε σαν να μην συνεβει... φιλακια πολλα!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας, γειά σας!

26+ 3 ημέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό!!!:tumble:

Φλο 40 ημέρες βρε θηρίο; Τον έθαψες τον μακαρίτη, τώρα του έκανες και το μνημόσυνο, πάει...άντε να ζήσουμε να τον θυμόμαστε χαχαχα

Μαρινάκι μου με βλακείες το έκανα, όχι μπριάμ αλλά ούτε και μερεντούλα. Τουλάχιστον δεν είχε λίπαρα κάτι είναι και αυτό. Εμένα μου έφεραν κάτι ελβετικά σοκολατένια αυγουλάκια έφαγα 4-5 (είναι πολύ κούτσικα) και χθές και σήμερα και όλα καλά! Εχεις δίκιο αυτό είναι πιο σπουδαίο, να μάθουμε να σταματάμε.
(Γιατί δεν μπορείς να μου στείλεις; Θα προσπαθήσω να σου στείλω εγώ μήπως τα καταφέρεις μέσω απάντησης)

Κίττυ μου σε καμαρώνω! Μια χαρά είμαι! Καμιά φορά όταν πέφτουμε παίρνουμε μαγαλύτερη φόρα μετά νομίζω,τουλάχιστον αυτό συνέβη με εμένα και τώρα νιώθω πιο ορεξάτη. Σου έλειψαν οι εικονίτσες μου ε;:spin: Αφιερωμένη η σημερινή λοπόν...

----------


## florage

42 μερουλες yeaaaaahhhh!!!!!

εγω δεν το κοβω και δεν το σπαω... αλλωστε το μεμονομενο εκεινο περιστατικο εχει ξεχαστει πια προ πολλου....

ο εχθρος εχει αποδυναμωθει εχει συρικνωθει, ειναι σε βαθυ λιθαργο... ουτε καν η επικινδυνοτητα της νηστειας δεν το ταρακουναει...

το μονο που ψιλοφοβαμαι να μην ξυπνησει απο τα πυροτεχνηματα της αναστασης... αλλα και παλι πες λογω της ημερας το μπουκωνουμε λιγακι και τα ξαναβαζουμε για υπνο...

ασημενια, και ξανα προς τη δοξα τραβα.!!!! :thumbup:
που ειστε ολες;;; διακοπευετε;; μαρινακι παλι επεσε το ιντερνετ; για να συσπειρωνομαστε!!! χρειαζεται στρατηγικη το θεμα...

----------


## mare12

"αλλα και παλι πες λογω της ημερας το μπουκωνουμε λιγακι και τα ξαναβαζουμε για υπνο." ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!:thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Γειά σας κορασίδες! διαβάζω πως όλα σας πάνε μια χαρά και στέλνω θετικά vibes! κ εγώ σχετικά καλά...το θέμα είναι οτι θα ειμαι με άδεια για ένα μηνα περίπου για διάβασμα και έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι λίγο. Κάθε πρωί καθιέρωσα το ποδηλατάκι και προσθέτω σιγά σιγα ασκηση και στις υπολοιπες μυικές ομάδες μπας και συμμαζευτώ λιγάκι. Αυτά...τώρα με τη νηστεία εχω έναν φόβο μην παραφουσκώσω από τα ζαρζαβατικά αλλά οκ...νομίζω είναι υπο έλεγχο. Για γλυκό ούτε λόγος...απο τα πολλά φρούτα εχω τιγκάρει και βγάζω το άχτι μου σε αυτά μιας και λόγω του ντουκαν είχα πει το φρούτο φρουτάκι. 

Μια τσικουδιά όμως με κανα μεζεδάκι με θέα θάλασσα τα χω επιθυμήσει όσο να ναι. :crazy::crazy::crazy:

----------


## Ασημένια

Τι κάνει η ομάδα; Πετάει, πετάει;:tumble:
Η αρχηγός βλέπω βράχος οπότε δεν έχουμε και άλλο δρόμο να διαλέξουμε, αναγκαστικά προς τη δόξα!

26+ 5 ημέρες for me!!!

Λοιπόν κορίτσια το Πάσχα πρέπει να τα απενοχοποιήσουμε όλα νομίζω. 
Οι πάντες στις γιορτές Φλο κάνουν υπερφαγικά απλά δεν χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη γιατί πολύ απλά τα συνοδεύουν αισθήματα χαράς και όχι μιζέριας!
Απο τώρα προσπαθώ να με προπονήσω κατάλληλα ωστέ να ευχαριστηθώ το φαγητό χωρίς τύψεις. Θέλω πολύ να τα καταφέρω.
_Θέλω μια φορά να είμαι ευτυχισμένη που έφαγα 2 κομμάτια γλυκό χωρίς τύψεις και όχι επειδή κρατήθηκα στο μισό! Δεν θέλω πάντα ισορροπία, θέλω και εγώ να σκάσω στο φαί όπως όλοι χωρίς να περάσει ούτε μια αρητική σκέψη απο το μυαλό μου. Γίνεται;;; Τους ζηλεύω τόσοοοο πολύ. Λίγη ανεμελιά σε σχέση με το φαγητό, δεν ζητάω πολλά το κακόμοιρο,χαχα!_

----------


## Ασημένια

Μαρινάκι τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα με τα φρούτα; Τώρα ειδικά με την νηστειά, οι φρουτοσαλάτες πάνε και έρχονται. Τα έχω ταράξει λέμε!

Να ναι καλά το καλοκαιράκι που με τόσα νόστιμα φρούτα κάνει πιο εύκολη την απεξάρτηση των γλυκατζήδων. Εντάξει τρώμε και παγωτάκια (προσωπικά πολλά) αλλά δεν συγκρίνονται με σοκολατόπιτες και μπακλαβάδες. Με τόση ζέστη που να λιγουρευτείς σοκολάτα, μια που θα την πάρεις και μια που θα σου λιώσει στο χέρι. Δεν το συζητώ το καλοκαιρί είναι η σωτηρία μας!!!:bouncing:Σταφυλάκι σε περιμένωωωω!

----------


## florage

σταφυλακι βρε απο τωρα; εσυ το πας πολυυυυ μακριααα... 
εγω λατρευω κερασια, πεθαινω για κερασια... τα τσακιζω σε σημειο να με παει τσιρλιμπιμπι μετα...
και καρπουζακι ροδακινα... το μονο φρουτο που δεν με τρελαινει ειναι η φραουλα... ή δεν εχω πετυχει την σωστη! παντα μου φαινονται ανοστες αοσμες μονο χρωμα και τιποτ αλλο...

εννοειται θα το καψουμε το Πασχα! το περιμενω πως και πως οχι τοσο να φαω αλλα για να πιω! και η τσικνα των αρνοεριφιων που σιγοψηνονται οι πετσουλες, τα γαρδουμακια, να μην πω για την μαγειριτσα που λατρευω... εχω σκοπο να τα τιμησω ολα αλλα με μοναδικο περιορισμο να βρω ενα σημειο οπου δεν θα κραταω το στομαχι μετα... γιατι οσο και να τα απενοχοποιεις μετα απο μια βδομαδα νηστειας ερχονται και σ αρρωσταινουν χωρις να εχει καμια σχεση το ψυχολογικο... αν βρω αυτο το σημειο φετος θα ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη!

α ξεχαστηκα! 43 σημερα! 
και ειναι η μοναδικη χρονια που ουτε ολο τρωω ουτε ολο πειναω λογο νηστειας... δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνα και τα 2 τα περασμενα χρονια... φετος νομιζω οι 3 αδες εχουν κανει τεραστια διαφορα!!!

αντε και ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ!!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλό μήνα!!!!

26+ 6 ημέρες:tumble::tumble::tumble:

Αντε άλλες 4 μερούλες (3 γιατί και η σημερινή ήταν καθαρή) και παίρνω το τρίτο μου αγγελάκι,χεχε!

Φλο μου βιάζομαι πολύ ε; Καλά κερασάκια τότε, μαύρα μαύρα και γλυκά σλουρπ! Φράουλες και εγώ σπάνια να φάω σκέτες, συνήθως είναι πολύ ξινές για τα γούστα μου οπότε τις κόβω, βάζω μπαλσάμικο (ναι αναδεικνύει τέλεια τη γεύση της φράουλας) και γλυκαντικό και στο ψυγείο. Γινονταί τέλειεεεες!
Οσο για το Πάσχα καλά ναι μην πάμε και στο νοσοκομείο αλλά το στομάχι τους όλοι θα το κρατάνε οπότε έυχομαι εμείς να ξεχωρίσουμε χιχι.
Τέλεια τα πας με τη νηστεία! Ούτε εγώ πεινάω αλλά το κλειδί είναι στις σωστές επιλογές. Αν δεν προσπαθείς να χορτάσεις με ψωμί και κουλουράκια μια χαρά χορταίνουν και τα νηστίσιμα.

Κίττυ και Μαρινάκι ελπίζω να σκίζετε και εσείς! Περιμένουμε νεάκια!

----------


## sweetOctober

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: πάμε γεράααααααα καλές γιορτές!!!!

----------


## mare12

Καλησπέρα κορασίδες!!! Πόσο χαίρομαι που πάνε όλα καλά. Μπράβο συνεχίστε έτσι, να βλέπουμε αγγελάκια και να σας καμαρώνουμε!

(Ασημένια βγήκε και το καρπουζάκιιιιιι :DDD) 

όλα βαίνουν καλώς...υπάρχει μια σταθεροποίηση στα κιλά αλλά φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω) πως είναι εξαιτίας της νηστείας και του PMS. Χτες εφαγα 1 κομμάτι πίτσα με λαχανικά και ήπια κ ενα κρασάκι...περίμενα το στομάχι μου να αρχίσει να με χειροκροτεί αλλά μάλλον του έπεσαν βαριές τόσες συγκινήσεις μαζί και έτσι δεν το χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα.


Καλή Ανάσταση κορίτσια και καλό Πάσχα! να περάσετε όλες πανέμορφα!!!:roll::roll::roll:

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!
Χρόνια Πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη!

Πώς τα πήγαν τα κορίτσια; Πώς τα περάσατε;
Εγώ έχω κλείσει αισίως 26 και 12 ημέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικό!:tumble:
Που σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αυτές τις ημέρες δεν υπέκυψα! Δεν υπέκυψα στην υπερβολική ποσότητα εννοώ,
γιατί και τσουρέκι γεμιστό τούμπανο έφαγα και σοκολατένιο αυγό και παγωτίνια και κουλουράκια και απόλα τα καλά-κακά!
Εφαγα όμως μέχρι εκεί που με ευχαριστούσε χωρίς πολλές τύψεις. Εντάξει το στομαχάκι δεν ήταν και στα καλύτερα του αλλά τι να κάνουμε, το έχουμε ξεμάθει!
Ανυπομονώ να εξαφανιστούν απο το σπίτι όλες αυτές οι λιχουδιές και να γυρίσω στα υγιεινά μου!!!
Δεν σας κρύβω ότι πέφτω στη λούμπα να τα τρώω επειδή τα βλέπω και υπάρχουν και όχι επειδή πραγματικά τα λαχταρώ. 
Εφτασε και αυτή η στιγμή να τα μπουχτίσω και εγώ (σε 2 ημέρες μόλις :shocked2: ) και να πώ καλύτερη μικρότερη ποσότητα ή σπανιότερα, η απόλαυση τότε είναι κλάσεις μεγαλύτερη. Αρκεί να τιθασεύσω λίγο το άχορταγο μυαλουδάκι και ματάκι μου, κατα τ'άλλα είμαι σε καλό δρόμο πιστεύω.
Ελπίζω όλες να περάσατε υπέροχα και απενοχοποιημένα. Περιμένω νέα σας, φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## florage

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!! ΑΛΗΘΩΣ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ!!!
ελα βρε ασημι αστερι μου!!! χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα σαν να τα καταφερα εγω ενα πραγμα...

εγω που το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να μηδενισω πανηγυρικα!!! οχι οτι δεν μπορουσα να αντισταθω, αλλα ηθελα να ξαναθυμηθω τι ηταν αυτο που παλευω γιατι μετα απο τοσες μερες αποχη ετεινα να το ξεχασω:P:P:P
το πιστεψατε;
ουτε κι εγω....
ε λοιπον ειμαι μια υπερηφανη ηττημενη που οπως ξερει να κερδιζει ξερει και να χανει μονο και μονο για να ξαναπαλεψει για την νικη απο την αρχη!!! αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα ρε παιδι μου, μονοτονια...

Ασημενια μου μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο που ειπες και το ξερουμε πολυ καλα. η απολαυση μονο σε μετρημενες ποσοτητες και σπανια υπαρχει με την ιδια λογικη που το σκ ειναι υπεροχο γιατι ειναι μονο 2 μερες, αν ηταν καθε μερα θα το βαριομασταν και θα λαχταρουσαμε τη Δευτερα... τωρα γιατι εμεις σαμποταρουμε μονοι μας το να νιωθουμε αυτην την απολαυση ειναι πραγματικα πολυ μεγαλο μυστηριο της φυσης μας και χρηζει επιστημονικης παρακολουθησης μηπως βρεθει εξηγηση...

----------


## helena73

γεια σας κοριτσια!!!!!!!!!!!φλωρα μου χριστος ανεστη!!!!!!και σε ολους παιδια
θαλω να δω ποσο θα αντεξω χωρις λευκο αλευρι,ζαχαρη κ λιπαρα.............μπορει με σας εδω κατι να καταφερω:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## florage

καλημερα!!!!!
δεν ειναι ωρα να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα;

helena73 χρονια πολλα, να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια σου!!!! και για να ξερεις μπορεις να αντεξεις παρα πολυ επιβεβαιωμενα...

λοιπον! μετα την δοκιμασια του πασχα γενεθλιων κλπ κλπ και μετα απο αγωνα να διατηρησω 3 μερες καθαρες σκεφτηκα οτι μονο εδω σ αυτην την παρεα μπορω να τα καταφερω

γι αυτο ....
1 μερα καθαρη και νομιζω οτι με κλεβω κι ενα αγγελακι... το κουτουπωσε ο διαβολακος που ετρεχε κι εμενα αυτες τις μερες φαινεται... τωρα ομως θα τον κανονισω!!!

----------


## giolia

λοιπον εερχομαι κ γω να σου συμπαρασταθω!
ειμαι νεο μελος...
εχω απο 16/5 να κυλησω σε επεισοδιο,σημειωνοντας μια μερα καθαρη!
βρε παιδια αν μπορειτε πειτε μ την διαφορα υπερφαγικου με βουλιμικο επεισοδιο..
(ΣΟΣ δεν εχω παρει απαντηση απο κανεναν μεχρι στιγμης στο φορουμ,απο παντου απελπισια..)

----------


## ανβι

νομίζω ότι το βουλιμικό συνοδεύεται από εμετούς.
θέλω κι εγώ να δεσμευτώ ότι δε θα κάνω άλλα υπερφαγικά. ξεκινάω από σήμερα.

----------


## giolia

καλημερα!
μακαρι να συνεχισουμε αυτη τη φορα τη προσπαθεια και να μην τα παρατησουμε!
ειμαι διπλα σου!

----------


## ανβι

σε ευχαριστώ :) 
το υπερφαγικό πάντως είναι ένα σύμπτωμα. αυτό που είναι στόχος είναι να μάθω να μη φοβάμαι το φαγητό.

----------


## florage

καλημερα κοριτσια! 
καλη δυναμη!!!
3 μερες καθαρες αν και δεν ειναι υποδειγματικη η διατροφη, απεφυγα το υπερφαγικο κι αυτο εχει σημασια...

αντε και καλη μας συνεχεια!!!

----------


## ανβι

η πρώτη μέρα πέρασε! ή πιο σωστά το πρώτο βράδυ, γιατί εκεί έχω πρόβλημα, μετά την κατανάλωση αλκόολ είναι που δε σταματάω.
καλημέρα!

----------


## giolia

οχι,κοριτσια, αυτη τη φορα θα το νικησουμε το διαβολακι!
εχω αναγκη να αισθανθω σαν φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος ξανα!
σημειωνω σημερα 3 μερες χωρις υπερφαγικο!

----------


## helena73

σημερα μια μερα χωρις υπερφαγικο:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## ανβι

και χθες το βράδυ καλά, σχετικά με τα στάνταρτς μου. δηλαδή ένας φίλος μου πρόσφερε πίτσα και έφαγα, αφού πρώτα σκέφτηκα αν νιώθω φουσκωμένη και αν μπορώ να φάω. ούτως ή άλλως, δε θέλω να χάσω, θέλω απλώς να μη κυριεύομαι από επιθυμία για φαί, θέλω να το ελέγχω. και η πόση αλκόολ ήταν σε μετρημένα όρια.

----------


## giolia

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο κοριτσια!!!!
ακομα μια μερα φτανει στο τελος της! :yes:

----------


## giolia

1 εβδομαδα χωρις υπερφαγικο!!!
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!δεν θυμαμαι να εχω ξαναντεξει τοσο!!!:P

κοριτσια εσεις πως τα πατε?

----------


## Ασημένια

Επιστροφή μετά απο πολύ καιρό και τσουνάμι υπερφαγικών...3 ημέρες καλά και 6 χάλια, κάπως έτσι κυλάει το πράγμα με τις κακές ημέρες όλο και να αυξάνονται, ουφ!
ΑΛΛΑ επειδή εδώ είναι το τόπικ θετικής ενέργειας και όχι της κλάψας, θα έρθω αύριο να γιόρτασω την πρώτη ημέρα!

ΥΓ Κοριτσάκια μου χαθήκαμε όλες μαζί, πού είστε; Ελπίζω να τα πηγαίνετε το ίδιο τέλεια με τότε που γράφαμε! Φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## florage

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΕΕΡΑΑΑΑ!!!!!
επιτελους βρηκα τον κωδικο προσβασης και καταφερα να συνδεθω!!!
μου λειψατε παρα πολυ ολο το καλοκαιρι, εμπαινα επαιρνα τις δοσεις μου αλλα μεχρι εκει μου επετρεπε η δουλεια...
ΑΣΗΜΕΝΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥ!!! ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!! η απαισιοδοξια δεν μας ταιριαζει εμας! κοιταμε μονο μπροστα και ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε! το οτι το ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ πραγματικα μεσα απο την ψυχη μας ειναι αρκετο!!!
τα δικα μου διατροφικα νεα ειναι καλυτερα απο ποτε! νομιζω οτι η ταμπελα "υπερφαγικο" επιτελους ξεκολησε απο το μυαλο μου κι εχω καταφερει το αδιανοητο για μενα να σαβουριασω συνειδητοποιημενα μεχρι και 2 σνικερς (μπορει και 3...) και να μην ακολουθησει το χαος! τις ευχαριστηθηκα, τις ζητουσαν οι ορμονες μου, και μετα το ξεχασα... ουτε τυψεις ουτε τιποτα! 
πραγματικα ουτε που θυμαμαι ποτε ηταν το τελευταιο υπερφαγικο! 
υπεροχη αισθηση! ελευθερια! αχ! δικαιουμαστε ολες να ζησουμε αυτην την απελευθερωση! τα παντα τελικα ειναι θεμα οπτικης.
ελατε λοιπον να το δουμε αλλιως γιατι αξιζει.....

----------


## Ασημένια

ΦΛΟ MOY!!!:bisou: :love::love:
Αχ δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χάρηκα που είδα ποστ σου!Για να μην πω όταν το διάβασα κιόλας...το χαμόγελο ένα με τα αυτιά!
Δεν είχα αμφιβολίες για εσένα βέβαια αλλά εσύ ξεπέρασες κάθε προσδοκία, άκου εκεί 3 σοκολατίτσες και μετά όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά! (Αυτά που σου έλεγα και με κοροιδευες γκουχ γκουχ)
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ βρε κορίτσι μου, μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο!!!!!
Οσο για εμένα ξεκίνησα λίγο αισιόδοξη αυτή τη φορά αλλά μετά την εμφάνιση σου σταρούμπα μου νιώθω πιο σίγουρη. Είσαι έμπνευση πώς να το κάνουμε! Μα να βρείς τους κωδικούς σου την ώρα που έχω πιάσει πιάτο;!Αν δεν είναι αυτό σημάδι, τότε ποιό; χαχα
Εσύ θα έχεις χάσει το μέτρημα είμαι σίγουρη και δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να μετράς εδώ που τα λέμε αλλά μην εξαφανιστείς ε! Γράφε και για τον καιρό που λέει ο λόγος!

1 ημέρα χωρίς,λοιπόν!Δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ καλύτερο ξεκίνημα/ποδαρικό!:love:

----------


## florage

αχ πολυ ζεστη.... εχω σκασει! :P

σχετικα με τον ορισμο του υπερφαγικου και τις 2 και 3 σοκολατες (ενταξει δεν ηταν 3 ηταν 2μιση :p ) οταν το πετυχα αυτο εσενα σκεφτομουν! ειλικρινα! 

κι οσο για σενα σου επιτρεπω να πιασεις πιατο, αλλα οχι πατο ε; απο δω και περα μονο πιο ψηλα, παντα πιο ψηλα! 

μπραβο για την πρωτη σου ημερα! θα ειναι μια απο τις πολλες θα δεις! θα τα σπασουμε τα προηγουμενα ρεκορ!

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!

2 ημέρες χωρίς!:tumble::tumble:

Φλο μου μόνο ψηλά έχεις δίκιο, για να συναντηθούμε κιόλας βρε αδερφέ, απο εδώ που είμαι τώρα ίσα που αχνοφαίνεσαι χαχα!
(Ε οχι και να με σκέφτεσαι όταν τρως σοκολάτα, γελάει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι, το ξέρουν και οι πέτρες ότι απεχθάνομαι ό,τι περιέχει ζάχαρη και δη τις σοκολάτες!:smirk: )

----------


## Ασημένια

Και συνεχίζω....

3 ημέρες ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!:D

----------


## sarah1989

θέλω κι εγώ θέλω κι εγώ!!!
Λοιπόν, απείχα τόσο καιρό για να βάλω την ψυχολογία μου σε μια τάξη. Τώρα που φθινοπώριασε και αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να μπαίνω σε πρόγραμμα ελπίζω να καταφέρω κάτι.
4 και σήμερα χωρίς υπερφαγικό αλλά και χωρίς γουρουνιές (γιατί ενίοτε δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό αλλά έτρωγα πολύ άτσαλα χωρίς να λογαριάζω την ποιότητα και τις θερμίδες).
Και σημειωτέον σήμερα είχαμε καρμπονάρα τούρμπο. Αλλά (προς το παρόν) συγκρατήθηκα! Έφαγα κανονικά το μεσημέρι και προ ολίγου έφαγα περίπου μισή μερίδα χωρίς να ξεφύγω και να πέσω με τα μούτρα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο :)

----------


## Ασημένια

sarah1989 πολύ χαίρομαι που απέκτησα συνοδοιπόρο! Αυτό που λέγαμε και εδώ με τα κορίτσια είναι ότι το να ελέγξεις την μερίδα σου απο κάτι το "απαγορευμένο" είναι πιο σπουδαίο απο το να απέχεις, οπότε ένα ρισπέκτ απο εμένα για την καρμπονάρα!
Καλή συνέχεια!

Εγώ έκλεισα τις 4 ημέρες και συνεχίζω...:roll::roll:

----------


## sarah1989

ευχαριστω κοριτσια! αν κι εχω να κανω μια εξομολογηση... αντισταθηκα στην καρμποναρα χθες αλλα σημερα δεν μπορεσα και υπεκυψα στη γοητεια των τζιτζιφων τα οποια κυριολεκτικα τσακισα!

----------


## Ασημένια

Απουσίασα μεν, δεν τα παράτησα δε...

*7 ημέρες* πλήρους ισορροπίας και συνεχίζω...:tumble:

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!

*8 ημέρες* χωρίς....και είμαι κάπου σε αυτό το σημείο που με τρώει ο &^$&ς μου να κάνω ένα! Θα μου περάσει ωμμμμμμμμμ

----------


## florage

ασημενια κατ αρχην μπραβο για την βδομαδιτσα!!!
ελα αλλες 3 και παει ο μηνας.....
μηπως να ερθω να σου ριξω καμια κλωτσια για να σου περασει η φαγουρα; ε ; ε; ε; 
μην βλεπεις που δεν μιλαω, εδω ειμαι και παρακολουθω.... αλλα με εκανες παλι να μπαινω στο μειλ να ψαχνω τον κωδικο για να ρθω να σε κραξω.... γκρρρρρρ

----------


## Ασημένια

Φλο μου:love::love::love: Αχ θέλω πολύ ξύλο για να στρώσω εγώ...Αντε καλέ βάλε ένα κωδικό που να θυμάσαι, μην με σκας:P

Τελικά το γλίτωσα στο τσακ και με πολλή προσπάθεια. Εφαγα πρώτα το μεσημεριανό μπας και μου περάσει, μπα...μετά λέω ε ας φάω ένα παγωτάκι ε και κλασσικά ήθελα να φάω ένα ζαχαροπλαστείο...ΑΛΛΑ μπουκώθηκα με τα σταφύλια και με μερικά ωμμμμμ ήρθα για λίγο στα ίσα μου!

9 ημέρες χωρίς και μου φαντάζει αιώωωνας!

----------


## sarah1989

συγχαρητηρια, κοπελιες!!!! σας παρακολουθω και σας θαυμαζω ειτε οταν τα καταφερνετε ειτε οταν πεφτετε και ξανασηκωνεστε.

Τα δικα μου τωρα... Υστερα απο 3 μερες ακρατης λυσσας και φαγητου σε αρρωστημενα επιπεδα, που περασα οικτιροντας τον εαυτο μου, ξαναρχιζω σημερα απο την αρχη. μακαρι να καταφερω κατι... 

Βεβαια λογω δουλειας δεν προλαβα να φαω το μεσημερι και εφαγα ισως μαζεμενες θερμιδες το βραδυ (200 γρ σπανακοτυροπιτα + 1 μηλο στις 8 & 1 τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι λαιτ + 1 σοκολατακι στις 11.30). Ελπιζω απο αυριο καλυτερα

----------


## Stephie_22

Μπαινω και εγω στο "παιχνιδι",αν με θελετε... ¨)¨).Ξεκιναω απο αυριο,ας μην την μετρισω τη σημερινη¨)¨)¨)

----------


## sarah1989

Γιατι δεν μπορω να επανελθω σε προγραμμα??? Γιατι να βασανιζω ετσι τον εαυτο μου???

----------


## Ασημένια

sarah ψυχραιμία κορίτσι μου! Το ίδιο με εσένα αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ απο χθές... 
Αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το "πρόγραμμα" είναι που τα δημιουργεί όλα!Αχ!
Αύριο είναι μια καινούργια ημέρα όμως, σε αυτό μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε άφοβα.

Στέφη περιμένουμε να ανοίξεις τον δρόμο:wink1:

----------


## sarah1989

απλα αναρωτιεμαι... γιατι αυτοσαμποταρομαι? δε θελω να ειμαι απελευθερωμενη, χαρουμενη με το σωμα μου, αναλαφρη?

----------


## sarah1989

Απλη απελπισια και τιποτε αλλο... Ετσι ειναι η ζωη μου αυτη τη στιγμη. Νιωθω ναυτια με τον εαυτο μου, δεν εχω δυναμη; Δεν εχω θεληση; 
Ξυπνησα σημερα και ειπα "κοριτσι μου, ολα καλα. Θα φας το πρωινο σου και μετα θα συνεχισεις κανονικα τη μερα σου!"

Ξερετε τι εφαγα για πρωινο; 1 τοστ+3 φετες ψωμι με μελι+1μιση μπολ δημητριακα με γαλα και παλι πειναααω.
Η τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω. Τι ειμαι; Λες και ενα αδηφαγο σκουληκι κατοικει μεσα μου και δεν ευχαριστιεται ο,τι και να του δωσω...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Γιατί όμως; Μήπως στερούσουν πολύ τις προηγουμενες μέρες και σου βγήκε ετσι;;;

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

sarah μην αυτοτιμωρείσαι άλλο.πάνε σε μια διατροφολόγο κ ζήτα μια καλή διατροφή.

δν φταις εσύ.
φταίνε αυτά που τρως
μην μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου.δημιουργείται φαύλος κύκλος

----------


## sarah1989

Αν ηξερα θα το καταπολεμουσα. Η τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθουσα.


Οχι, δεν στερουμουν. Το αντιθετο. Για μια εβδομαδα ετρωγα ισορροπημενα και ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενη. Προσπαθουσα να εχω ποικιλια και να μη στερουμαι. Ετρωγα απο ολα αλλα οσο επρεπε.
Και απο την Κυριακη ειμαι ασταματητη. Τρωω τα παντα. Δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τιποτα. Νιωθω τη μια φουσκωμενη και την αλλη αδεια και φυσικα δε νιωθω ανετα με τα ρουχα μου και δε το συζηταμε καν να νιωθω ομορφη και σεξι ή εστω ωραια με τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## sarah1989

Ε, μα θελω να αγιασω και δεν μπορω!!! Ειπα σημερα θα μπω σε προγραμμα. Θα φτιαχνω, θα στολιστω, θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω την ψυχολογια μου και θα αρχισω ξανα να τρεφομαι σωστα. 
Κι ολα καλα εως το βραδυ που γυρισα σπιτι απο μια βολτουλα (καθοτιν κυριακη σημερα και δεν εργαζομεθα). Ανοιγω το ψυγειο να φαω κανενα τοστακι η κανενα γιαουρτακι και τσουπ βλεπω 2 κουτια με μπακλαβοειδη που ειχαν αγορασει οι δικοι μου... Δεν ηθελα και πολυ! Ειμαι που ειμαι επιρρεπης στα γλυκα, ηταν που ηταν τεχνικη η καλη μου ψυχολογια (δηλαδη προσπαθησα για να φτασω σε αυτη την κατασταση και δεν πηγαζε απο μεσα μου) ε, να μην τα πολυλογω να σου η Σαρα να τρωει 2 γεναια κομματια μπακλαβα, ητοι καμια 700αρια θερμιδες στην καλυτερη...

----------


## Ασημένια

1 εβδομάδα!
Αυτή τη φορά δοκιμάζω με απενοχοποίηση των γλυκών, για να δούμε...

----------


## sarah1989

καλη αρχη, ασημενια!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

Sarah σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Και στα δικά σου! Μακάρι να έχουμε έναν ισορροπημένο Οκτώβριο και μετά βλέπουμε και για τους άλλουσ μήνες,χαχα!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

γεια σας!
έχω αντέξει εδώ κ ένα μήνα να κρατηθώ μακρυά από βουλιμία
τώρα αν έχω κάνει υπερφαγικά δν ξέρω,δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω.
σίγουρα έχει τύχει να έχω φάει παραπάνω από τι πρέπει κ να σκάσω αλλά όχι σε σημείο να θέλω να τα βγάλω αυτό φαντάζομαι το κάνουν κ φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας!

2 εβδομάδες!!!

Ζηλιαρομπομπικα ένα μήνα; Μπράβο σου! Για να μην το έχεις καταλάβει σίγουρα δεν ήταν υπερφαγικά. Σε καμία περίπτωση το τρώω μέχρι σκασμού μια στο τόσο δεν είναι υπερφαγικό, όπως λες το κάνουν όλοι.

Καλή μας συνέχεια

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σας!

3 εβδομάδες!!:D

Και συνεχίζω...

----------


## sweetOctober

Bravo Ασημενια! Τα νικησα τα βουλιμικα, δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο εχω να κανω. Μαλλον απο τοτε που ειχα να μπω! Ενδιαμεσα πηγε να με παρει αποκατω μια φορα λογω προβληματων. Επανελαβα στον εαυτο μου οτι το βουλιμικο δε θα βοηθησει και το απεφυγα. Απο τοτε θυμαμαι να τρωω μονο ελευθερα, χωρις τυψεις. Ηξερα οτι ειναι πιεσμενη φαση κι ετρωγα τελειως ελευθερα. Οταν μου ελεγαν για διαιτα και ποσο παχυνα (τσεπωσα κιλακια που με κοπο ειχα χασει) τους ελεγα να μην ανακατευονται. Τωρα που ορθοποδω σιγα σιγα και μπηκα σε διατροφη φοβαμαι τη βουλιμια. Νομιζω οτι την εχω οταν προσεχω τι τρωω και στερουμαι. Αλλα δε μπορεις να εισαι και μια ζωη ελευθερος, θα πας 500 κιλα.

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!

Ενας ΜΗΝΑΣ χωρίς!!!Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται...και χωρίς να νιώθω την παραμικρή πίεση!
Τελικά δουλεύει πολύ καλά η απενοχοποίηση των γλυκών για εμένα.
Γενικά αποφάσισα να σταματήσω αυτά τα υστερικά μου με τη διατροφή, τύπου όχι επεξεργασμένα, όχι άσπρο αλεύρι, όχι ζάχαρη, όχι το ένα όχι το άλλο λες και είμαι 80 χρονων με ζάχαρο χοληστερίνη και τριγλυκερίδια στα ύψη. Καλή η υγιεινή διατροφή αλλά σαν την σοκολάτα γάλακτος δεν είναι χαχαχα! Ολα με μέτρο για να έχουμε και υγιές μυαλό!

----------


## Stephie_22

ΑΣΗΜΕΝΙΑ ,ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΡΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΑ,ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ?

----------


## Ασημένια

Στέφη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Εσύ πώς τα πας;
Εμένα το μεγάλο μου θέμα ήταν και είναι τα γλυκά*. Και πάντα όσο καλά και να έτρωγα το μεσημέρι, ακόμα και να έσκαγα στο φαι, αν δεν τελείωνα με γλυκό ένιωθα σα να μην είχα φάει. Ποτέ όμως δεν μου έκανα το χατηρί γιατί έλεγα ότι είναι ιδέα μου, ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κλπ οπότε με νύχια και με δόντια κρατιόμουν. Και πάντα όλως τυχαίως τα υπερφαγικά μου τα έκανα απόγευμα που η λύσσα είχε μεγαλώσει και ερχόταν το χάος. Εδώ και ένα μήνα λοιπόν που αποφάσισα επιτέλους να ακούσω το σώμα μου, δεν με πρόδωσε. Δεν τρώω πάστα αλλά μου δίνω μπόνους 200-250 θερμίδων σε ό,τι θέλω ακριβώς μετά το μεσημεριανό. Ετσι δεν ονειρεύομαι κάθε μέρα πότε θα έρθει το γλυκό της εβδομάδας και όταν έρχεται να τρώω 5 κομμάτια για να χορτάσω. Οταν ξέρεις ότι κάτι το έχεις κάθε μέρα δεν τρελαίνεσαι όταν το βλέπεις. Εγώ λοιπόν με αυτό το κόλπο έχω βρει την υγεία μου προς το παρον. Κατα τα άλλα η διατροφή μου έχει μείνει ίδια. Κρέμα βρώμης ή τοστ το πρωι, κοτόπουλο/ψάρι/αυγά/όσπρια με ρύζι/πατάτες/ψωμί (πλέον τρώω και λευκό καμιά φορά που μου το είχα απαγορεύσει παλιότερα) και λαχανικά με ελαιόλαδο για το μεσημέρι, το απόγευμα φρούτα ή γιαούρτι με φρούτο και το βράδυ πιο λίγο μεσημεριανό ή σαλάτα με διάφορα ή ό,τι μου έρθει εκείνη την ώρα.
Απλά με έχω αφήσει ελεύθερη να τρώω ό,τι μου κάνει κέφι και να σταματήσω αυτή την υστερία ότι η λεύκη ζάχαρη, το λευκό αλεύρι και το αλάτι φέρνουν την καταστροφή. Ασχετα αν τελικά καταλήγω να τρώω λιγότερο απόσο με αφήνω.( ανάποδη παιδί μου)Μια χαρά ξαναμπήκα και στα πιο στενά μου ρούχα (που δεν εμπαινα μετά απο κάτι σερί 10ήμερα υπερφαγίας) και επιτέλους έχω γλιτώσει απο τις τύψεις. Και εννοείται έχει τύχει να ξεφύγω και να φάω 2 ή 3 γλυκά (πριν την περίοδο συγκεκριμένα) αλλά προσπάθησα να μην έχω τύψεις και κυρίως να σταματήσω εκεί που θα το έχω απολάυσει και όχι μέχρι να νιώσω αηδία. Αυτά! Ελπίζω να συνεχίστει. Εχω ξανακλείσει μήνα παλιότερα αλλά με πολλή πίεση με αποχή απο ζάχαρη κλπ οπότε μετά ακολουθούσε πολυήμερο γλέντι ξέρεις...

*Καταντάω κουραστική το ξέρω χαχα, αλλά το λέω για να τονίσω ότι τα δικά μου υπερφαγικά απότι φαίνεται γίνονταν λόγω στέρησης και ενοχοποίησης των αγαπημένων μου τροφών και όχι πχ για ψυχολογικούς λόγους.

----------


## sweetOctober

μπραβο!!! βρηκες τι σε εριχνε στις υπερφαγιες, το δεχτηκες και προχωρησες, νομιζω ειναι οτι πιο σημαντικο! Μην κολλας, το ψυγειο δεν ειναι ο εχθρος, η τροφη ειναι φιλος!

----------

